# Which ENWorlder Would You Want to Meet?



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2007)

If you could meet just one ENWorlder (that you have not yet met) who would it be, and why?

For me, it would be hong. I find him extraordinarily funny, and I think it would be a good time to hang out with him, either gaming, drinking or whatever. Also, I've already met several other ENWorlders that are high on my list, so it's pretty easy to choose for me.


----------



## francisca (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, Hong would be right up there for me as well.

Henry as well.

Just about everybody I've met in person from this board has been very cool.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 27, 2007)

TB, for sure.

He seems (seemed?  ) pretty cool.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 27, 2007)

I've met a few, and have more meetings in the works, especially when GenCon rolls around.

I guess I'll say Henry, because I was really looking forward to meeting him, and I'm not sure if he's going to be at GenCon or not--and if not, then I probably won't be meeting him any time soon, sadly.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 27, 2007)

Met Diaglo, PC, and TB at GenCon last year, so I can cross those 'notables' off my list, and many other ENWorlders as well.  Met a lot of others at Gamedays and so forth.

Hmmm.

Eric Noah and Morrus, so I could say 'thanks'.  Col. Pladoh, for sure.  Hypersmurf, too, and Henry ( I swear to *god* I am going to make a NC Gameday if it kills me).


----------



## KB9JMQ (Apr 27, 2007)

Well I wouldn't mind meeting Biggus Geekus. 
His post almost always make me laugh. I bet he is a blast to game with.

But really just about anyone. I have met several people from here at GenCon and hopefully will continue meeting and making friends with people who gather here.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2007)

I suppose I'm most likely to meet Mouseferatu, since we're both in Texas.

But, he mentioned he might be leaving.

Don't leave me Mouse!


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Apr 27, 2007)

Either Mouseferatu or PirateCat.

-TRRW


----------



## Ry (Apr 27, 2007)

Piratecat seems fun and also very cool, in terms of social skills.

But I want to eat Mouseferatu's brain.  Pick!  Pick his brain.


----------



## Henry (Apr 27, 2007)

Without doubt, hong and Diaglo. I've been talking with them online for so many years, it's a friggin' crime not to have met them.


----------



## Doug McCrae (Apr 27, 2007)

Hong.

He can make with the smart as well as the funny.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 27, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Without doubt, hong and Diaglo. I've been talking with them online for so many years, it's a friggin' crime not to have met them.



You mean they're two different people?!

In any case, assuming you *do* make it to GenCon, you can hang with me a bit--I'm rooming with diaglo.  That way I get to meet you, and you get to meet diaglo--we both win.

Only diaglo loses.


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Apr 27, 2007)

Biohazard.


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 27, 2007)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> Biohazard.




Chainsaw Mage!


----------



## jdrakeh (Apr 27, 2007)

Morrus, diaglo, _Crothian_, or Fruthaka.


----------



## Johnnie Freedom! (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm puzzled by all the "hong love";   My vote would be Biohazard, Chainsaw Mage, and Vindicator.  The four of us would form a kick-ass group, methinks.


 Where do you guys live, BTW?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Apr 27, 2007)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> TB, for sure.
> 
> He seems (seemed?  ) pretty cool.



I'll never be as cool as the "real" TB...


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 27, 2007)

Johnnie Freedom! said:
			
		

> I'm puzzled by all the "hong love";   My vote would be Biohazard, Chainsaw Mage, and Vindicator.  The four of us would form a kick-ass group, methinks.
> 
> 
> Where do you guys live, BTW?




All over the place.  Right now doing a theology degree in Montreal, Quebec.  But this summer going back to Denver.


----------



## Vindicator (Apr 27, 2007)

Johnnie Freedom! said:
			
		

> I'm puzzled by all the "hong love";   My vote would be Biohazard, Chainsaw Mage, and Vindicator.  The four of us would form a kick-ass group, methinks.
> 
> 
> Where do you guys live, BTW?




Vancouver, B.C.! What about yourself, Johnnie boy? I'm open to getting together with Chainsaw and Bio if they're able to.  I seem to remember that Chainsaw lives in B.C. too . . .


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 27, 2007)

I've only been here a short while but either Piratecat or Frank the DM. Both pique my interest.


----------



## Johnnie Freedom! (Apr 27, 2007)

Vindicator said:
			
		

> Vancouver, B.C.! What about yourself, Johnnie boy? I'm open to getting together with Chainsaw and Bio if they're able to.  I seem to remember that Chainsaw lives in B.C. too . . .




Kelowna, B.C.  Only a four hour drive from Vancouver.............

Ah, just thinkin' out loud.  I'm a high school teacher, and I've got a two month break coming up.  Haven't had a good gaming group in awhile, you know.


----------



## DungeonMaester (Apr 27, 2007)

DungeonMaester.

If you see him, tell him I am looking for tha bastard.

---Rusty


----------



## DaveMage (Apr 27, 2007)

Tough to pick just one....

So I'll pick 5 (though there are many more):

Crothian (just so I can rag on him about OSU      )
jim pinto 
mearls
Orcus
Piratecat


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 27, 2007)

Johnnie Freedom! said:
			
		

> Kelowna, B.C.  Only a four hour drive from Vancouver.............
> 
> Ah, just thinkin' out loud.  I'm a high school teacher, and I've got a two month break coming up.  Haven't had a good gaming group in awhile, you know.




Me neither.  I haven't gamed in over a year for lack of players.  Er, and just to add fuel to the speculation, I work for Air Canada, so I could potentially fly out to Vancouver.  I have family there anyway.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 27, 2007)

Piratecat
Henry
Barsoomcore


----------



## DungeonMaester (Apr 27, 2007)

DungeonDelver.

More books please!

---Rusty


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Apr 27, 2007)

Col_Pladoh, of course!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh, duh!

Berandor, so we could talk writing and stuff, and he could demonstrate in person how he's more proficient in his second language than I am in my first   

And I'd love to meet any of the Ceramic DM regulars, except maybe for Mythago who scares me a little


----------



## nerfherder (Apr 27, 2007)

w_earle_wheeler said:
			
		

> Col_Pladoh, of course!



Heh!  That was my thought, too.

But the answer that will result in me coming to Gencon this year is:
Buttercup
D20dwarf
fusangite
francisca
diaglo
Morrus
reveal
Rel
Hobo
hong
Biggus Geekus
Barsoomcore
Hound
QueenD
and a bunch of other people that I know more by different names on other message boards.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 27, 2007)

[momspeak] We love all of you the same [/momspeak]

I guess top of my list would be Rel, Henry or Shilsen.  

Actually, if i could meet just one, it would be Thanee, so I could answer the age old question of whether the real Thanee looks anything like the avatar.


----------



## Kaladhan (Apr 27, 2007)

Biohazard said:
			
		

> All over the place.  Right now doing a theology degree in Montreal, Quebec.  But this summer going back to Denver.




Any chance you'll be back in Montreal for September 14-15-16?

I would like to meet Rose McGowan. She's here from time to time, right? Otherwise, I'll pick Croathian.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 27, 2007)

Mods:
Plane Sailing - very cool; has an endless array of examples from in-campaign play.
Umbran - very cool; able to readily see both sides of an issue.
Hyp - I just have to know if he has all this encyclopedic knowledge in his brain, or if he checks books with lightning speed.     Oh, and very cool.

(I only really ever interact with rules forum mods, so this list is probably biased.)

Nonmods:
Any of my players - out of general curiosity.  Out of fairness, they have to top this list.
Rules forum regulars - though we argue, I suspect we have much in common.
javcs - has fun and wacky ideas.
werk - very cool in a discussion.
sukael - thinks of amusing ways to break the universe.
Jemal - shares my sensibilities on what is and is not powerful (most notably on AC.)  I'd be wary if we met on opposite sides of the DM screen, though.    
CanadienneBacon - a gamer open about her faith online is a rarity.
shilsen - I have to see what he's like in person.
 . . . this list is going to wind up being ridiculously long.   :\


----------



## Oryan77 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd like to meet any Enworlder that offered to buy me beer. As long as he/she doesn't expect me to put out later on we're cool.


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 27, 2007)

Piratecat. Just because we keep missing each other at Gen Cons.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 27, 2007)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I'd like to meet any Enworlder that offered to buy me beer. As long as he/she doesn't expect me to put out later on we're cool.




And only if its a Guinness.


----------



## Son_of_Thunder (Apr 27, 2007)

*That's a tough one!*

This is a tough one for sure. I immediately thought of two so that's what I'll reply.

Teflon Billy
Diaglo


----------



## Clueless (Apr 27, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> ... and Henry ( I swear to *god* I am going to make a NC Gameday if it kills me).



 We'd welcome you with open arms.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 27, 2007)

w_earle_wheeler said:
			
		

> Col_Pladoh, of course!



Seriously, how can this not be on everyone's list?


----------



## Jupp (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd like to meet diaglo. He looks to be a friendly chap though is vocabulary is sometimes a bit limited

I'd like to meet Henry. Because he sounds like he's one of those guys you just have to meet. He's eloquent, intelligent, diplomatic, and he knows when to say the truth in someones face.

I'd like to meet Piratecat. Because, and don't ask me why, he is a bit mysterious to me. Though nonetheless he seems to be very friendly and if you start to know him better I bet he can be the best friend you can find around the block.

I'd like to meet Teflon Billy. Because i think he's the right guy to move around town from bar to bar. And he seems to be a person with strong opinions and a bright mind.

I do not want to meet Biggus Geekus. Because I fear that he is too sexay and cool to look at without wearing shades.


You know Jester, questions/threads like this create forum legends and board myths


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Apr 27, 2007)

Vindicator said:
			
		

> Vancouver, B.C.! What about yourself, Johnnie boy? I'm open to getting together with Chainsaw and Bio if they're able to.  I seem to remember that Chainsaw lives in B.C. too . . .




Holy crap, doode.  I live in North Van!  You know, we could really do this thing if we wanted to.  Biohazard, could you fly out first week of July? If that would work for Johnnie to drive up here, we'd have our four!!!!!

[Now what to run? I'm leaning towards Iron Kingdoms 3.5]


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Apr 27, 2007)

Jupp said:
			
		

> I'd like to meet diaglo. He looks to be a friendly chap though is vocabulary is sometimes a bit limited




diaglo's vocabulary (1974) is the one true vocabulary.  all others are pale imitations of the real thing.


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 27, 2007)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> Holy crap, doode.  I live in North Van!  You know, we could really do this thing if we wanted to.  Biohazard, could you fly out first week of July? If that would work for Johnnie to drive up here, we'd have our four!!!!!
> 
> [Now what to run? I'm leaning towards Iron Kingdoms 3.5]





First week of July is certainly possible.  Only thing is I have to go standby to fly free.  But I can work it by taking a milk run.

I'll second Iron Kingdoms.  Are you DMing, Chainsaw?


----------



## Vindicator (Apr 27, 2007)

Biohazard said:
			
		

> First week of July is certainly possible.  Only thing is I have to go standby to fly free.  But I can work it by taking a milk run.
> 
> I'll second Iron Kingdoms.  Are you DMing, Chainsaw?




Say Bio, didn't you just post in the other thread that you're thinking of quitting RPGing???


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 27, 2007)

Vindicator said:
			
		

> Say Bio, didn't you just post in the other thread that you're thinking of quitting RPGing???




Yep.  I am indeed, although the comments in that thread are probably more related to me DMing than just coming along as a player.  But I'm willing (and excited) to try and meet you guys in Vancouver to see if I can "rekindle" the spark.

Chainsaw, I've heard that you run near-legendary horror games.  I'm open to something non-D&D if people want.


----------



## PhantomNarrator (Apr 27, 2007)

w_earle_wheeler said:
			
		

> Col_Pladoh, of course!




That would be my first choice.

My second would be MerricB, since I greatly admire his attitude and love for all things D&D.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, I got a mention!  Strange as I mostly post in Talking the Talk and Playing the Game.
BTW, Don't worry, Moritheil, I think you'd really enjoy my DMing.  If you're ever in Sask, Canada, drop me a line.  We're always looking for more gamers.

As for me, I'd like to meet most of the people I've gamed with on here, it's a pretty good bunch... Shayuri, Moritheil, Tailspinner, Whran, Pyrex, Ivellious, Nephtys.. and many many more that I can't list off the top o' me head.

I'd also like to meet Crothian, if only to see him not posting. 

Definitely morrus&Piratecat, they seems like cool guys from what I've read of theirs.


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 27, 2007)

I want to meet that Cam Banks guy. He seems nifty-keen!

Cheers,
A Fan


----------



## questing gm (Apr 27, 2007)

double post.....help !


----------



## questing gm (Apr 27, 2007)

Aikuchi

He is the closest ENWorlder that i can possibly imagine of meeting.

and Firelance, like to know how D&D is doing in Singapore.

Oh, but that doesn't mean i'm not willing to meet any other ENWorlder since I barely have the chance to go overseas...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2007)

Curses...Davemage beat me to the Crothian OSU ragging. Though that WOULD be a great way to meet him. 

Honestly, I just need to get my lazy butt to GenCon sometime.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> I want to meet that Cam Banks guy. He seems nifty-keen!




actually, i'm more interested in meeting BOZ - seems like an interesting fellow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 27, 2007)

They aren't EN Worlders per se, but I would like to meet The Gelflings.


----------



## thedungeondelver (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, I've already met and hung out with Gary on occasion so that's taken care of.

There's more than one...

DungeonMaester, if for no other reason than to give him his books personally without screwing around at the post office.

Piratecat, because modpower is SEXXAY

Umbran, ditto.  And in both cases I'd buy them beer.

hong because we are all Ron.

Diaglo because he's the one true poster.  All others, etc.


----------



## mfrench (Apr 27, 2007)

the Jester
rycanada
Raven Crowking


----------



## Masquerade (Apr 27, 2007)

theredrobedwizard said:
			
		

> Either Mouseferatu or PirateCat.
> 
> -TRRW




My answer exactly, assuming Col_Pladoh is implied. ^_^


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, I'd love to game with Shilsen DM'ing, or (contact) for that matter.

Meeting people would ruin the glamorous illusions of ENWorld, though!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Apr 27, 2007)

> I'd like to meet any Enworlder that offered to buy me beer. As long as he/she doesn't expect me to put out later on we're cool.




Not even a little?    

ANYWAY..
Thanks to the Boston Gamedays, I've met a fair few Enworlders already.
Offhand, of those I haven't met, the ones I'd most like to meet, offhand:

*Col_Pladoh*: Goes without saying.
*Erik Mona*: I respect his dedication and comittment to producing quality products; and he seems to always be even-tempered, even in these trying times.
*Mouseferatu*: He's written some quality stuff and seems like an all-around decent guy.
*MerricB*: As I'm lobbying for the title of "ENWorld Pessimist", it's a logical choice.  
*Najo*: Reading the thread about his opinions on the Digital Initiative and the state of D+D; he seems like a nice guy, and seems we share quite a few common opinions.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 27, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Raven Crowking





Any time you're in Toronto......


----------



## Joël of the FoS (Apr 27, 2007)

There are _many_ people I'd like to share a beer with, or game with. 

Sir Pladoh, of course, Jaerdaph, Boz, Claudio Pozas (one of the best drawer around), Erik Mona, Ari, PirateCat and many others ...



			
				Kaladhan said:
			
		

> Any chance you'll be back in Montreal for September 14-15-16?




Err... what's happening on these dates?


----------



## DungeonMaester (Apr 27, 2007)

thedungeondelver said:
			
		

> Well, I've already met and hung out with Gary on occasion so that's taken care of.
> 
> There's more than one...
> 
> DungeonMaester, if for no other reason than to give him his books personally without screwing around at the post office.





By the way..have they been sent yet? If not send via Same day Delivery through Fed Ex. 


After my tax was delayed for 2 months, snail mail makes me antsy.

Who I want to meet?

Um.... 

That guy under me.

---Rusty


----------



## Greg K (Apr 27, 2007)

Steve Kenson: Ok, he is not a regular, but he is my favorite designer. Whether  it be True20, Mutants and Masterminds,  his three Master Class books for Green Ronin,  Shadowrun's magic sourcebooks, or various gaming articles ( both web and Dragon), Steve's work is exactly what I envision as the perfect treatment of a given subject. Plus, everytime I have attended a West Coat based con where GR made an appearance, Steve was never there with them.  

Charles Rice (a.k.a "Vigilance"): I love his d20Modern stuff and he is, currently, my favorite designer right after Mr. Kenson. Naturally, I am stoked that he will be creating stuff for True20 and M&M.


Ranger Wickett: I love Elements of Magic: ME and want to thank him in person for my copy-my volunatarily pimping it over at WOTC boards doesn't seem like enough.

Eric Noah: we wouldn't have this site if not for his inital efforts.

Morrus: we wouldn't have this site if he had not taken it over.

Ari ("Mousefaratu"): because he seems like a cool guy.

Raven Crowking, because we seem to have similar views on the role of the homebrew setting.

The Le: to personally thank him for some of the free products.

James Jacobs: The Demonicon (along with Sean Reynold's Core belief) had me considering a Dragon subscription right before the news that the mag was being discontinued.

Col. Pladoh: as if I need to say why!


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Apr 27, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> I want to meet that Cam Banks guy. He seems nifty-keen!
> 
> Cheers,
> A Fan




Having met that Cam Banks guy, I can say he's a talented designer.  His accent scares children, though, and is only to be heard for short periods of time for fear of negative levels.

Also, having met The Colonel a few years back, and been one of the lucky few to meet some of the other Olden School'd designer-types (Moldvay, Cook, and Arneson) I'm just waiting to meet the two listed in my previous posts as well as the other mods from this lovely forum.

Oh, and Charles Ryan; so that I may fall at his feet in supplication to his awesome.

-TRRW 
"The guy who nobody wants to meet."


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 27, 2007)

Those of you aspiring to meet Piratecat really should.  He's the kind of person that makes you feel like you've been friends forever five minutes after meeting him.  (Much to his dismay sometimes, I'm sure   )  I was forced to become extra-misanthropic to maintain the cosmic balance.

Ok, I wasn't forced, it was more like natural progression.


----------



## Schmoe (Apr 27, 2007)

Col_pladoh - Obviously

All of the moderators - So I can say thanks for all their hard work

Anyone else - So I can talk about my posts and feed my narcissism.  j/k


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 27, 2007)

Whole bunch of people around here I'd love to meet, for various reasons (mearls, Ari, Piratecat, Diaglo, hong, El-Remmen, Shilsen, Rel just to name a few).

But in the end, I've sworn to Eric Noah that one day I shall lobotomize him with a rusty chisel for *stealing from my brainz*, so I don't really have a choice (unless I gain a lifelong rusty chisel prohibition).


----------



## dougmander (Apr 27, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> I want to meet that Cam Banks guy. He seems nifty-keen!
> 
> Cheers,
> A Fan




Seconded, now that you mention it.

I'd like to meet Crothian and JoeGKushner, both ENWorld heavyweights in my esteem.
Whizbang Dustyboots, I'd like to share a beer with you sometime.

Not to brag, but I _have_ met Piratecat, and he's all that and a bag of chips. 

Col_Plahdoh did not disappoint when I saw him at the Higgins Armory Museum a few years back. He signed my 1e DMG and gave my wife a hand-written voucher for 10,000 XP because I'm such a stingy DM!


----------



## blargney the second (Apr 27, 2007)

There are two people that come to mind whose posts are invariably some combination of funny, smart, helpful, and creative:
Mark CMG
Nifft


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 27, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> There are two people that come to mind whose posts are invariably some combination of funny, smart, helpful, and creative:
> Mark CMG
> Nifft








Spoiler



_Note to self: Elimate Nifft._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _Note to self: Elimate Nifft._





Spoiler



I can provide a suit so you look like one of his own...then he'll never see it coming...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 27, 2007)

Geez, I think my head would 'splode if I really had to choose.


----------



## caudor (Apr 27, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> actually, i'm more interested in meeting BOZ - seems like an interesting fellow.




Me too 

There are many ENWorld folks I'd like to meet.  Although not practical, wouldn't it be cool if everyone could meet at a football stadium one day.  I look exactly like my avatar--can't miss me.  I don't know what else we could do there...maybe egg PirateCat's car?    

In particular, I'd like to meet MerricB.  That way I can chase him down and steal his title of ENWorld Optimist.  

I have been fortunate enough to meet d20dwarf, briefly to get his autograph.  He's a really nice guy.


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 27, 2007)

dougmander said:
			
		

> Seconded, now that you mention it.




Come to GenCon or Dragon*Con or ComicCon this year, we'll talk about matchlocks and stuff.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Emirikol (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd like to meet Priatecat and Diaglo

jh


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 27, 2007)

dougmander said:
			
		

> Col_Pladoh did not disappoint when I saw him at the Higgins Armory Museum a few years back.



Wow - talk about an appropriate place to accidentally meet him! I still need to get up to that museum one of these days - it's only a two or three hour drive.

As for meeting ENworlders I haven't met yet? Probably hong, barsoomcore, and MerricB for starters. One can't have enought creative and fun members of their circle of aquaintances!

Also, those mods I've never met in person, though I've spent years working with them! Hyp, Darkness, Umbran, Plane Sailing, and Pielorinho. (I'll at least be able to cross Hyp off that list, come GenCon '007!) Gotta love virtual co-workers here in the 21st century.


----------



## Erywin (Apr 27, 2007)

Piratecat would be on the top of my list due to the fact that I lost 2 days of my life reading his awesome story hour.  There are many others I would love to meet but it's darn hard to get off this island I live on to go to Cons 

That being said if anybody wants get together for drinks or a game in either Victoria or Vancouver BC.  Let me know, think I might be able to drag Blargney the Second along without too much fuss   Especially if there is gaming involved.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2007)

I've meet most of the people around here I've wanted to meet.  I still have to meet Cam, Ari, and Owen Stephens.  I'd like to meet cooper as he's the only reviewer on staff we have I've not meet.  And I hope to eventually meet the rest of the mods around here.  

Now it's gaming with people that this would be a much bigger list.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2007)

Col_Pladoh for obvious reasons, and I am planning to go to Lake Geneva this June for the Con.

I would also have to say Henry, Pirate Cat, diaglo, Whizbang Dustyboots, stonegod, and whatever Frank Mentzer uses here as an avatar.  And I know I'm missing a ton of people.

Also, I'd like to meet my players from my campaigns: Kobold Stew, Ferrix, Land Outcast, GlassEye, D20Dazza, Fenris, Illium, hafrogman, Blarkon Dragonslayer, Nephtys, Bloodweaver1, Leinart, CanadienneBacon, InVinoVeritas, MistaCollins, Erekose13, BrotherAllard and TheMagician.


----------



## Old_Man_Fish (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd say diaglo or piratecat.  However, I should really go about trying to meet DaveMage or Ankh-Morpork Guard as they live nearby.... (Then again, who knows, I might have already met them and would have no clue)


----------



## Wik (Apr 27, 2007)

What!?  No Wik love?  For shame people, for SHAME!  

I'd like to meet Hellhound, because I've known the guy online for way too long.  Ah, welll... met ya at Gencon next year, buddy (already got $200 saved!)

James Jacobs is on the list, because I'm a Paizo fanboi.  Sad, really. Also because he posts really quickly with honest replies (not PR) when someone says something about DUNGEON, STAP, or PATHFINDER.

Blargney the Second has to be on my list, too... if only because he lives in the same city as me, and it shouldn't be hard to actually meet him (ditto for Lanefan!)

Glyfair goes on that list as well.  Dunno why... I just like how he replies to topics... seems like a smart enough fella.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm getting restraining orders against all of you, except for Gygax.


----------



## loki44 (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, I'll go along with this slightly scary thread:

I play with diaglo, JoeBlank and howandwhy99 so I can cross them off my list.  All solid guys.

Edit:  Played with Olgar Shiverstone too. Upstanding individual who roleplays a mean sewage mephit! 

I've met RangerWickett and Bard Stephen Fox.....both also solid dudes.

Of the ones I haven't met whose posts usually resonate for me in one way or another, but usually positive, I will give shout outs in no particular order:

fusangite
Nerfherder
DaveStebbins
MerricB
Eric Noah
BOZ

Treebore
Orcus
Monster Mash
PatrickLawinger
DaveMage......and any of you other Judges Guild freaks out there!

And Col_Pladoh of course.


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 27, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Col_Pladoh for obvious reasons, and I am planning to go to Lake Geneva this June for the Con.




The convention's taking place the weekend I move there, otherwise I would stop in and play some games. I think if I ducked out in the middle of unloading the U-HAUL my wife would kill me.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Apr 27, 2007)

All of you - because I think ENWorlders are the nicest people on the net.


----------



## Razz (Apr 27, 2007)

No one wants to met me, good. You'll go as insane as someone whose been to the Far Realm too long.   

I'd personally like to meet BOZ, Shade, Shemeska, Jason Buhlman, and James Jacobs


----------



## Erywin (Apr 27, 2007)

Wik said:
			
		

> Blargney the Second has to be on my list, too... if only because he lives in the same city as me, and it shouldn't be hard to actually meet him (ditto for Lanefan!)




Go Victoria?   Blarg and I are both running campaigns atm.  Funny thing is that I am playing in his Savage Tide campaign, seems you guys are a few levels ahead of us currently


----------



## loki44 (Apr 27, 2007)

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> All of you - because I think ENWorlders are the nicest people on the net.




Care to have a crack at us over at CM?


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 27, 2007)

I've met so many great ENWorlders in real life. PirateCat, Teflon Billy, Crothian, Rel, Buttercup, Henry, Fusangite, Cthulhu's Librarian, Truth Seeker... the list goes on and on.

I'd like to meet BiggusGeekus and Reveal. I've never met them.


These people are all just as cool and nice in real life as they are on the boards.


----------



## qstor (Apr 28, 2007)

theredrobedwizard said:
			
		

> Either Mouseferatu or PirateCat.
> 
> -TRRW




I met Piratecat a LONG time ago..gee four and a half years ago.   

I'd like to meet BOZ.

Mike


----------



## blargney the second (Apr 28, 2007)

Wik said:
			
		

> Blargney the Second has to be on my list, too... if only because he lives in the same city as me, and it shouldn't be hard to actually meet him (ditto for Lanefan!)



I was debating putting a line in about everybody in town here (including you!), but opted to keep it short and simple. 

Toss me an email (kevin at redhotswing dot com), and we can hook up and geek out with Erywin. *grin*
-blarg


----------



## Festivus (Apr 28, 2007)

I just want to play one session with Piratecat.  Perhaps if I can ever make it to Indy it could happen.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Apr 28, 2007)

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> All of you - because I think ENWorlders are the nicest people on the net.




You forgot to add the "(Except Kae'Yoss)" there.   


I'd personally like to know whether there are any other people from Saarland posting here. I think I might be the only one.

That would make you one of those living closest to me - maybe we'll see each other on some castle fair or other, the area sure is full of castles.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 28, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> The convention's taking place the weekend I move there, otherwise I would stop in and play some games. I think if I ducked out in the middle of unloading the U-HAUL my wife would kill me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam




At least you'll be in the perfect place to meet some of the crowd sometime in the future.  Good luck on the move!


----------



## Thomas Percy (Apr 28, 2007)

Mouseferatu, 
but I really like this place and I didn't meet here anyone person who I don't want to meet.
Simply, I like You all, Enworlders.


----------



## Wik (Apr 28, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> I was debating putting a line in about everybody in town here (including you!), but opted to keep it short and simple.
> 
> Toss me an email (kevin at redhotswing dot com), and we can hook up and geek out with Erywin. *grin*
> -blarg




Done and done.



			
				Erywin said:
			
		

> Go Victoria?  Blarg and I are both running campaigns atm. Funny thing is that I am playing in his Savage Tide campaign, seems you guys are a few levels ahead of us currently




You're playing in STAP?  You, then, are a very lucky guy indeed.


----------



## Erywin (Apr 28, 2007)

Wik said:
			
		

> Done and done.
> 
> 
> 
> You're playing in STAP?  You, then, are a very lucky guy indeed.




Yarr! and Yay for geeking out   Blarg and I are generally the only two out of our group that really get into geeking out about the game


----------



## Wik (Apr 28, 2007)

Erywin said:
			
		

> Yarr! and Yay for geeking out   Blarg and I are generally the only two out of our group that really get into geeking out about the game




I just got a new player who's all about geeking out... it really is a luxury.  We'll have to find a restaurant or something where we can trade war stories.  Should be fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2007)

I met quite a few EnWorlders myself at GenCon 05. 

However, those that are on my list are the ones I spend a good portion of my time with in the hive: 

Aurora
Mycanid
Jdvn1
Aeson
megamania  
Galeros
Darth K'Trava


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, I've already met a ton of you guys, so the remaining holdouts are pretty much just Devilbat, Kastil, Wyn Arieh, Trainz and Col-Pladoh.


----------



## freyar (Apr 28, 2007)

Hard to pick since I haven't met anyone here in person AFAIK...  I guess I'll just say I'd like to start local and meet the other EN Worlders in Montreal.  It'd be good to have a get-together sometime.


----------



## Anti-Sean (Apr 28, 2007)

Every single one of them, in alphabetical order.

!!!Search!!!, #poerkdownload, $ee Em Gee, and $ock Puppet, you guys are up first!


----------



## Psion (Apr 28, 2007)

I've actually met a lot of folks that have been mentioned in this thread.

I think it'd be cool to meet...
Mouseferatu
BiggusGeekus (though he really doesn't live far from here...)
barsoomcore
Hobo
ColHardisson

All the folks in my RttOH game:
CanadienneBacon
Kafkonia
Nightbreeze
nonamazing
Olaf the Stout


----------



## Nifft (Apr 28, 2007)

A session or two as a guest at *Piratecat*'s table would be super; same goes for *WizarDru*.

Cheers, -- N 



Spoiler



(looking over shoulder for a cackling man in a rubber tuxedo)


----------



## Hussar (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd love to meet Nightfall.  Just to talk about Scarred Lands.  

That Merric guy too.  He'd be jammy.


----------



## Talath (Apr 28, 2007)

Eric Noah
Russell Morrisey
Gary Gygax (duh)
psionicist
teflon_billy
henry
piratecat
diaglo
hong
capellan
chromosome
teebee
psion
nightfall
merricB
TheLe

I'd also like to kick it sometime with Drowbane, since we used to hang out all the time, before we went seperate paths.

If I'm missing anyone, its because I can't think of anyone else right now.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Apr 28, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> I think it'd be cool to meet...
> ColHardisson




Hey, thanks! You're on my list. I've met Teflon Billy, and it'd be cool to meet up with him again. Others I'd like to meet are: Eric Noah, Cyberzombie, Piratecat, Col_Pladoh, mearls, Erik Mona, Orcus, MerricB, grodog, Buttercup, Squirrel Nutkin, Margo Schreck, and Crypt King. A few are blasts from the past, at least screen-name-wise.

I know I'm forgetting a number of really cool folk. Sorry. I didn't mean to forget ya.


----------



## Xyanthon (Apr 28, 2007)

Heh, I'd pretty much like to meet anyone.  I've spent the last year and a half only interacting with other gamers via the Inernet.  It has been a most solitary gaming experience for me.


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Apr 28, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Care to have a crack at us over at CM?




CM? Sorry, you just lost me...


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Apr 28, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> You forgot to add the "(Except Kae'Yoss)" there.
> 
> 
> I'd personally like to know whether there are any other people from Saarland posting here. I think I might be the only one.
> ...




Hey, well, we have the local Con coming up here in KL end of may, and my Girlfiend was thinking of going to see as many Mittelaltermärkte as possible.. just drop me a PM or an email 

P.S.: And since my gaming group now includes two (COunt em, TWO!) Saarländer, I've shut up on that count...


----------



## Drowbane (Apr 28, 2007)

doublepost


----------



## Drowbane (Apr 28, 2007)

*No doubt I'm forgetting half a dozen people...*

Col_Pladoh
Eric Noah
Sep II
Mouseferatu
Lazybones
Piratecat
Shemeska
Col_Pladoh
Diaglo
Biggusgeekus
All of the Vancouver WA / Portland gamers on ENWorld that I haven't already met (there seems to be alot of ya!)

I've met my last three groups (damn, I move around too much) through ENWorld.  One of those groups had one of the best DMs I've ever gamed with... you all know him as Forceuser.  



			
				Talath said:
			
		

> I'd also like to kick it sometime with Drowbane, since we used to hang out all the time, before we went seperate paths.




I hear that.  I miss sending assassins after poor Blake Merriday!

I'll have to take a trip down that way and buy you a beer man (whats this I hear about you getting engaged? o.0).


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 28, 2007)

Morrus....he is the guy to meet...one day.


----------



## IamTheTest (Apr 28, 2007)

Id drink/buy a beer for any ENWorlder but Id really regret if I had the chance to meet Col_Pladoh and didnt take it.


----------



## DragonLancer (Apr 28, 2007)

Too many to mention, but a chance to meet up with any of my fellow ENWorlders would be cool.


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 28, 2007)

Wik said:
			
		

> I just got a new player who's all about geeking out... it really is a luxury.  We'll have to find a restaurant or something where we can trade war stories.  Should be fun.



Hey, am I too late to get in on this? 

Seriously, between us and the Vancouver lot (see posts earlier this thread about their proposed meet-up) we could start ENWorld-West in a heartbeat!

As for out-of-towners who I'd like to meet (please forgive any spelling burps in names below):

**Col_Pladoh (obviously, and if I make GenCon this year that'll be why)
**Raven Crowking, Treebore, Firelance, Henry (all of whom I usually seem to end up agreeing with, regardless of the topic)
**Hussar (we'd probably argue all night and end up the best of friends by morning) 
**Morrus, MerricB, Crothian, Frukathka, EricNoah, PirateCat, etc. (the people who are the heart and soul of this place)
**diaglo (I'm not *quite* as old-school as he is, but I appreciate the sentiment)
**ScottRouse, lurking-lidda (to put their non-disclosure agreements to the in-person test) 

and a whole bunch of others who aren't leaping to mind just now because it's after 2 a.m. here right now...

Lanefan


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 28, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Without doubt, hong and Diaglo.




You'll keep...

-Hyp.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Apr 28, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll go along with this slightly scary thread:




You're right, it is somewhat creepy. Like a big stalk-o-rama, so people be forewarned. I'm just happy no one's after me   



			
				Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> Hey, well, we have the local Con coming up here in KL end of may,




Oh yeah? Got a website for that so I can take a look?



> P.S.: And since my gaming group now includes two (COunt em, TWO!) Saarländer, I've shut up on that count...




Cultist Exchange Program. All my players are from the Pfalz.


----------



## Hussar (Apr 28, 2007)

Actually, I would love to meet Celebrim and Raven Crowking.  Arguing with those two over a beer, along with Kamikaze Midget and Rounser would be a blast.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 28, 2007)

I wanna meet Teflon Billy.  He makes me laugh with his one sentence posts that say it all... plus he lives in B.C., where I hope to move to in the next few years.

I also wanna meet Nightfall, because his posts seem to invariably follow mine...


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Apr 28, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? Got a website for that so I can take a look?




www.karota-ev.de 

Con is 25.-27. of may, at KL University. And bring your Pfälzer with you


----------



## blargney the second (Apr 28, 2007)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> Hey, am I too late to get in on this?




Toss me an email: kevin at redhotswing dot com  (We'll sort out the details later!)
-blarg


----------



## Aaron L (Apr 28, 2007)

ColonelHardisson, Psion, hong.


----------



## shilsen (Apr 28, 2007)

Aw, I got mentioned! Personally, I'd be interested in meeting way too many ENWorlders to list. Whether I'm agreeing with them or not, the level of intelligent discourse and (usually) civility here is just amazing, and I'm curious to see how much of that translates over in person.


----------



## hong (Apr 28, 2007)

Why have people stopped talking about me?

Everybody, please talk about me!


----------



## bento (Apr 28, 2007)

Locally, within a 500 mile area, I'd say Der Kluge, Mouseferatu, and Jdvn1.

I'd like to meet Treebore to debate C&C vs. True20.

Barsoomecore & ValhallahGM because they play more True20 that I do!

And about a couple hundred more folks that I don't have the space to write down but are nevertheless great people!


----------



## Mark Hope (Apr 28, 2007)

I just met Dragonlancer at the flgs where he works 

>_waves_<


----------



## Clueless (Apr 28, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Why have people stopped talking about me?
> Everybody, please talk about me!



hong? hong hong hong hong.... hong? hong if you love DnD?


----------



## DragonLancer (Apr 28, 2007)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> I just met Dragonlancer at the flgs where he works
> 
> >_waves_<





Hey mate!

I have an abosultely dead day, then five minutes after you went I got flooded with customers! You'll have to come back more often.


----------



## Mark Hope (Apr 28, 2007)

DragonLancer said:
			
		

> Hey mate!
> 
> I have an abosultely dead day, then five minutes after you went I got flooded with customers! You'll have to come back more often.




 

Well, we'll be back for _Dread_ in a few days, hopefully!


----------



## Odhanan (Apr 28, 2007)

Raven Crowking
Hussar
Celebrim
Crothian
Whizbang Dustyboots
MerricB
Nightfall

Argh... too many to count!


----------



## Frostmarrow (Apr 28, 2007)

-SHARK! Where is that guy anyway? Wasn't he on the way of becoming published with his ten thousand paladins? We'd have beers together. Ten thousand beers.

Shilsen deserves another mention. He might be the smartest guy on ENWorld - and he knows it, judging from his sig.  Hong would probably break any test though. I think coffee would be appropriate and lenghty discussions.

RangerREG is cool. He's got integrity.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 28, 2007)

Hussar said:
			
		

> Actually, I would love to meet Celebrim and Raven Crowking.  Arguing with those two over a beer, along with Kamikaze Midget and Rounser would be a blast.





Hey, you're passionate about what you believe, and you're not a dick.  Anytime you're in Toronto, I'll be happy to argue over pints.


RC


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 28, 2007)

Hmm ....

Well, I guess I would have to put Raven Crowking, Treebore, Dannyalcatraz and Aurora on the list....

I'd probably freak everyone else out, and I feel like I have practically met Frukathka already.


----------



## kenobi65 (Apr 29, 2007)

I know thalmin reasonably well, since he's the owner of my FLGS.

I've had lunch with Xander and MavrickWeirdo when they came to Chicago.

Teflon Billy was playing at a table next to me at GenCon a few years ago, but I didn't want to bug him (he was deeply into the game).

Beyond that, it'd be cool to meet any of you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the mention, Mycanid!

I'm one of those who would like to meet just about anyone on these boards.  I don't care if I like them or they infuriate me...I just think it would be cool to put a face to a screen-name, maybe exchange stories.

(Heck, with the number of gamers I've met in Austin & D/FW, I probably _have_ and just don't know it.)

But, like everyone else, there are some in particular I'd like to meet above all others (If you aren't mentioned, don't take it personally...there's just so many!  ENWorld is like the Obelisk from the Space Odyssey movies: *"My God! It's full of stars!"*):

I'd love to meet Col Playdoh, of course, if only to thank him for his inestimable contribution to the RPG hobby.  It would kind of be like being a hockey fan and meeting Wayne Gretsky, or a guitarist meeting Eric Clapton.

I'd like to buy a drink for the people who keep this board running and relatively polite, and I'd do the same for those who actually put out quality product, regardless of publishing house or system.  You know who you are: Hyp, Rel, TB, Mouseferatu, Mark CMG, and many others.

I'd also like to meet those whose _other_ hobbies/jobs I share (like playing guitar, or jewelry making, law) or who make threads a pleasure to read because of their weirdness, wit or wisdom.  We all know who they are- Diaglo, hong, Dr. Awkward, Shilsen, etc.


----------



## Wayside (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sure nearly all ENWorlders would get along with one another in person, no matter how passionate their disagreements might be online.

That said, the three people I'd go out of my way to meet, if we happened to be in the same place at the same time, are shilsen, Akrasia and eyebeams.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

I just wanna figure out which one of y'all is Vin Diesel.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I met quite a few EnWorlders myself at GenCon 05.
> 
> However, those that are on my list are the ones I spend a good portion of my time with in the hive:
> 
> ...




I know I haven't been on the hivemind much recently, but how come I'm not on that list?


----------



## caudor (Apr 29, 2007)

This is sort of like going through your high school yearbook...just to see if your name pops up anywhere. 

Yes, there are too many names to list.  Mark CMG, Nightfall, Buttercup, Hypersmurf, Dannyalcatraz, Hussar, Zaruthustran, Henry, MerricB, Psion, Morrus, Truth Seeker, RangerREG, Teflon_Billy, Anti-Sean, Olaf the Stout, Jdvn1, Wik, and so many others.


----------



## Pants (Apr 29, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I just wanna figure out which one of y'all is Vin Diesel.



*shifty eyes*  

Um well, I certainly wouldn't mind meeting that douc- I mean dude Hobo, along with Eric Noah, hong, Dark Jezter (don't know how much he posts here anymore), Demiurge, Kamikaze, Whizbang, Merric, and Hussar.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Without doubt, hong and Diaglo. I've been talking with them online for so many years, it's a friggin' crime not to have met them.



Met a ton of folks last year at GenCon, PC, Crothian, and Cthuluthu's Librarian are all super nice.  Got to sit in on a game the Mike Mearls ran, and right after the Rust Monster article (I was all set to baste him over a medium flame, but fhe's just so nice, you really can't and feel good about waking up in the morning.) I finally got to meet diaglo after chatting with him on the board at WotC and then here, he's a great guy that I still owe a beer to.... 

Frankly, I'd like to meet you Henry, Dannyalcatraz (because a black, lawyer from Texas is just Awesome. (much luv bra))and Nyaricus just because of the chats on the Off-topic boards (musicians, music lawyers and producers of the world - unite and make money!), Umbran, because all that angst has to have a silver lining somewhere (I'll bet he likes to get drunk and dance on tables), Whizzbang Dustyboots (simply because we have butted heads so many time on these boards that I OWE him a beer so we can sit down and argue in person like real gentlemen), and a host of others that I am forgetting to mention.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 29, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I just wanna figure out which one of y'all is Vin Diesel.




It's *hong*, isn't it?! (Or is it just that all Austrians look alike?)

 -- N


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> It's *hong*, isn't it?! (Or is it just that all Austrians look alike?)
> 
> -- N



Ummmm - Vin Deisel isn't Australian - he's a New Yorker...like YOU!!!! hmmmmmm


----------



## caudor (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd be a little nervous meeting Vin Diesel.  If his PC got killed, he could punch a dice right through my head


----------



## JVisgaitis (Apr 29, 2007)

John Cooper. I really need to hire him for proofreading at some point...


----------



## Psion (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm suddenly reminded of my fellow Spycraft fans, TheAuldGrump and buzz!


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, never really said who I'd like to meet.  Probably the two people I've talked to the most frequently: Nyaricus and Jdvn1, followed by the guys over at the Hivemind.  Meeting Piratecat, IMO, doesn't really do much for me cause I don't know him well, but from what I've read, I'd certainly love to play in one of his games.

[Of course I'd like to meet a LOT more, but these people are on the top of the list].


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 29, 2007)

bento said:
			
		

> Locally, within a 500 mile area, I'd say Der Kluge, Mouseferatu, and Jdvn1.
> 
> I'd like to meet Treebore to debate C&C vs. True20.
> 
> ...





Hey, someone wants to meet me!!  

Seriously, someone needs to organize a Dallas ENworld game day.  I'd be all over that like stink on sh*t.


----------



## Psion (Apr 29, 2007)

/slaps head

Vigilance. We've been having backroom chats for years now, but never met.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd be up for a Dallas ENWorld day, but I'm not the one to organize it.

That said, I eat out almost every day, all over the Metroplex...I could probably come up with a good _place_ to meet.


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Apr 29, 2007)

I knew I'd forget someone specific and have to come back to mention him.

JollyDoc; and by extension, all the people who play in his Savage Tide group.

-TRRW


----------



## shilsen (Apr 29, 2007)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> Shilsen deserves another mention. He might be the smartest guy on ENWorld - and he knows it, judging from his sig.




You forgot - most modest too. I'd explain exactly how shy and self-effacing I am, but I don't like to talk that much about myself.

Back to the thread, outside of teaching classes, I only really enjoy interacting with people individually or in very small groups*. But after having spent a few years on ENWorld, I figure that meeting a bunch of people from here is an intriguing enough possibility to break that rule. I've been half tempted to go to Gen Con for the last couple of years simply to that end. Haven't got there yet, but maybe someday.


* due to Shil's second law of human intelligence: The intelligence of any group of people is directly proportional to the intelligence of the most intelligent member, and inversely proportional to the number of individuals.


----------



## Rawhide (Apr 29, 2007)

Ive 'met' most of the Paizo and Wizards dudes at seminars at Gencon. That leaves;

Piratecat (An icon of the boards)
Eric noah
Owen stephens
Hypersmurf
Mouseferatu


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 29, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Teflon Billy was playing at a table next to me at GenCon a few years ago, but I didn't want to bug him (he was deeply into the game).




Bug me next time 

I go to Gen Con to meet people. "Con Gaming" takes a back seat to "Putting Faces to names"

Are you going this year?


----------



## Kastil (Apr 29, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Well, I've already met a ton of you guys, so the remaining holdouts are pretty much just Devilbat, Kastil, Wyn Arieh, Trainz and Col-Pladoh.





TB, I'm going to try my best to make the 2008 Gencon.  You're on my list as well.


----------



## Psion (Apr 30, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> TB, I'm going to try my best to make the 2008 Gencon.  You're on my list as well.




I know you're talking about the list of people going to the Red Garter, right?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 30, 2007)

Related to the question:  Is anyone on EN World from the U.P. of Michigan?  Wisconsin?

RC


----------



## Anti-Sean (Apr 30, 2007)

Infernal Teddy said:
			
		

> CM? Sorry, you just lost me...



CM = Circvs Maximvs. It's sort of like a penned in area of Eric's Grandma's backyard for the kids who are too hyperactive to behave well inside the house.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Apr 30, 2007)

Too, too many........
Morrus, GrandPappa Noah, CZ and his keeper ur SO Miz D, well all of the "old" posters of the pre ENWorld era and PirateCat cause he's well PKitty   and I owe him some 'shooms.


----------



## Ceresco (Apr 30, 2007)

double post


----------



## Ceresco (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd like to meet *fusangite* the most. He writes logical and seemingly well thought out posts on some of the more interesting intellectual topics. I also happen to believe that the Chinese were sailing to the America's long before any other over seas society. Of course, there's still the whole clovis issue and explorers from northern Europe to incorperate into the story.

*John Cooper* is my hero. His reviews are great and his ability to break apart stat blocks is simply amazing. That kind of attention to detail in regards to gaming books is one that all publishers could learn from.

edward kopp-


----------



## JPL (Apr 30, 2007)

Barsoomcore, my imaginary friend from the Interweb.

Vigilance, so we can talk about old-school martial arts comics and such.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 30, 2007)

Wayside said:
			
		

> I'm sure nearly all ENWorlders would get along with one another in person, no matter how passionate their disagreements might be online.



Ah, Wayside--you foolish, foolish man.  If I were to meet you on the street, I'd kick you in the junk and take your wallet.


----------



## Mighty Halfling (Apr 30, 2007)

MerricB because I want to find out if he says "Cheers!" every time he leaves the room.

Evil Halfling because we seriously need to talk about him soiling the reputation of all us other Halflings.


----------



## sniffles (Apr 30, 2007)

Hobo said:
			
		

> Ah, Wayside--you foolish, foolish man.  If I were to meet you on the street, I'd kick you in the junk and take your wallet.



I'd meet Hobo if given the opportunity. But I'd have one foot ready to kick him in the junk.   

I'd like to meet Morrus, Eric Noah, reveal, Rel, Quasqueton, Crothian, Umbran, Henry, Mouseferatu, and probably a few other people I've forgotten. 

I wish there were more women I'd like to meet. I'm sensing a distinct lack of female representation in that list.  :\


----------



## molonel (Apr 30, 2007)

Vigilance, Kamikaze Midget, Piratecat.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 1, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I wish there were more women I'd like to meet. I'm sensing a distinct lack of female representation in that list.  :\




Rel wears women's underwear, does that count?


----------



## Piratecat (May 1, 2007)

I'm blessed in that I've gotten to meet a couple hundred EN Worlders already. More, we need MORE! I'm hoping we have a good selection of folks at GenCon this year; nowadays, I go as much for the socializing as for the gaming.  

Funny story: at the Providence game day, I walked in and said hi to someone who I _knew_ I'd seen before. Turns out we had never met, but he looked _really_ familiar -- and it wasn't until later that we figured out that we'd been standing next to one another in line at a Baltimore airport two weeks earlier. Bizarre coincidence.


----------



## MerricB (May 1, 2007)

Wow - people want to meet me. How very strange. 

At the top of my list of people I'd love to meet in person is grodog. 

After that, Henry and Piratecat, who have posted many things I've enjoyed reading...

After that... Col_Pladoh, Charles Ryan (who I must apologize to for not returning his last e-mail: my home computer blew up and took all my addresses with it. Still waiting for its replacement. ), Hussar, Olaf the Stout, Odhanan, Mouseferatu, Mike Mearls... and a bunch of other great people who have unfortunately slipped my mind.

Assuming I have a mind, that is.

Cheers!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 1, 2007)

I can't narrow it down to just one.  My list is much longer than that.  In no particular order they include:

Psion
Piratecat
Erik Mona
MerricB
Wizzbang Dustyboots
Echohawk
Warlord Ralts
hong
Teflon Billy
Treebore
Hypersmurf
mearls
Orcus
John Cooper
Mouseferatu
Monkey King
Dr. Midnight
CanadienneBacon
shilsen
Richards
Charles Ryan
Klaus

I'm sure I've missed a whole heap of people off of that.  Apologies to anyone I may have missed.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 1, 2007)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Wow - people want to meet me. How very strange.
> 
> At the top of my list of people I'd love to meet in person is grodog.
> 
> ...




I'm only about 6 hours away from you Merric.  Maybe we'll meet one day?  Apart from Sound of Azure (who is also in Adelaide) I think you would be the closest EN Worlder to me.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## megamania (May 1, 2007)

Solaris since he was one of the few that commented within my storyhours

Most any of the Hivemind people.


----------



## Kunimatyu (May 1, 2007)

Piratecat, and I got to play in his Dread game, so woot!


----------



## Lanefan (May 1, 2007)

I *knew* I forgot someone.  Add Quasqueton to the list of those I'd like to meet. 

Lanefan


----------



## Mishihari Lord (May 1, 2007)

Bugaboo's at the top of my list - if he's still around.

Two others would be The Shaman and Raven Crowking.  Anyone who's almost always on my side of an argument has got to be pretty smart and interesting.


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 1, 2007)

I've had the good fortune of having met, and in a few cases even worked with, many of the great people on these boards, so I'll keep my list short:

Merric, because his posts are frighteningly insightful (back when I was in the WotC walls, I often wondered if he had our offices bugged). Oh, and he seems like a pretty decent guy.

Morrus, because he does such a great job with this site. Unlike Merric, there's some chance of meeting Morrus, as he lives almost exactly 1/2 the world closer to me.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 1, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Bug me next time
> 
> I go to Gen Con to meet people. "Con Gaming" takes a back seat to "Putting Faces to names"
> 
> Are you going this year?




Alas, nay.  Origins this year instead.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 1, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Related to the question:  Is anyone on EN World from the U.P. of Michigan?  Wisconsin?




Originally from Green Bay, but I live in suburban Chicago now.


----------



## Ceresco (May 1, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Alas, nay.  Origins this year instead.





And I'll be seeing you there. The Gathering is going to be the greatest rpg event EVAR!

I'll be judging the BI and hopefully getting a role as an NPC for the LARP. I was Turpin the Gnome last year.

Are you going to go after the Ssethragorans or the Malfalens at the BI?

edward kopp: Arcanis Freak


----------



## Ceresco (May 1, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Related to the question:  Is anyone on EN World from the U.P. of Michigan?  Wisconsin?
> RC




Looking for Yoopers, eh?

I lived down river Detroit area as a kid, Romulus, Wyandotte and Trenton.

Now I'm in Kentucky and rarely make it back that way.

edward kopp: newly converted bourbon drinker


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 1, 2007)

Ceresco said:
			
		

> Looking for Yoopers, eh?





I'm visiting family in Wisconsin and the UP this August.  Just wondering if there was anyone I should drop by and see.    


RC


----------



## Desdichado (May 1, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I wish there were more women I'd like to meet. I'm sensing a distinct lack of female representation in that list.  :\



Well, I've got Queen_Dopplepopolis and Buttercup high on my list of folks to meet.  But I didn't list them because I've already got plans in place to actually do so anyway.

Are those their ENWorld usernames still?  I think so.  DangerGirl! and Goblin Girl in other venues anyway.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 1, 2007)

Ceresco said:
			
		

> Are you going to go after the Ssethragorans or the Malfalens at the BI?




Depends in part on which character I play.  As my main PC is now a psion, it might make some sense to go after the Malfies.

Maybe we can get you as our GM again for the BI.

(And, I realize I have to edit my original post: I've met Ceresco; he GMed me in a Living Arcanis module, and the LA Battle Interactive, at Origins last year...)


----------



## Wayside (May 1, 2007)

Hobo said:
			
		

> Ah, Wayside--you foolish, foolish man.  If I were to meet you on the street, I'd kick you in the junk and take your wallet.



Who says playing D&D doesn't turn you into a sociopath?


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 1, 2007)

Wayside said:
			
		

> Who says playing D&D doesn't turn you into a sociopath?



Who says Hobo wasn't already a sociopath before he started playing D&D?


----------



## nerfherder (May 1, 2007)

Oh, and I want to meet Hobo & Anti-Sean.

<checks CM's "Who's going to Gencon" thread>

Well, looks like I'll get to meet one of you guys.


----------



## DaveMage (May 1, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Who says Hobo wasn't already a sociopath before he started playing D&D?




I thought that's why we loved him.


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 1, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Oh, and I want to meet Hobo & Anti-Sean.



Why does everyone keep assuming that Hobo and I are a package* deal?



> <checks CM's "Who's going to Gencon" thread>
> 
> Well, looks like I'll get to meet one of you guys.



It's not my fault - I was overruled on our expense plan for this summer. If you stop by Boston on your way to GenCon, though, you'll get to see the lovely new kitchen that I'll have instead of the awesome fun time I wanted to have in Indy. :geno: :gnash: :sob:



			
				DaveMage said:
			
		

> I thought that's why we loved him.



Twenty bucks, same as in town!

* there's one right over the plate for you folks.


----------



## nerfherder (May 1, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Why does everyone keep assuming that Hobo and I are a package* deal?



You're like Butch and Sundance.  I'm not saying which one is butch though...


> It's not my fault - I was overruled on our expense plan for this summer. If you stop by Boston on your way to GenCon, though, you'll get to see the lovely new kitchen that I'll have instead of the awesome fun time I wanted to have in Indy. :geno: :gnash: :sob:



Gah!  I'm flying in to NY but I think Boston will be too much of a detour on the way to Fort Wayne.



> * there's one right over the plate for you folks.



Well now you've gone and spoiled it


----------



## Hjorimir (May 1, 2007)

Sepulchrave. His campaign setting and creativity insight is staggering.


----------



## Odhanan (May 1, 2007)

MerricB said:
			
		

> After that... Col_Pladoh, Charles Ryan (who I must apologize to for not returning his last e-mail: my home computer blew up and took all my addresses with it. Still waiting for its replacement. ), Hussar, Olaf the Stout, Odhanan, Mouseferatu, Mike Mearls... and a bunch of other great people who have unfortunately slipped my mind.




Merric. Whenever you want to visit the wild side of British Columbia, you just give me a call (PM me and I'll give you the number, provided you don't mind the heavy French accent  ) and we'll find a way to make you comfortable. I mean it. 

This is true for any ENWorld member who wouldn't mind to stay on reserve in BC for a while!


----------



## kenobi65 (May 2, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> You're like Butch and Sundance.  I'm not saying which one is butch though...




Note the cunning dropping of the capitalization in the second sentence.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 2, 2007)

*Sorry for the mega-post, I seem to like a lot of people, lol...*

I'm not saying just one. Impossible! Impossible, I say!



Dog Moon - awesome, stand-up guy right here. He and I have a lot in common both in gaming and in line of thinking, and I think we'd be close friends if we, y'know, lived within a 8 hour drive from each other 

Primitive Screwhead - We share a lot of the same ideas about house rules and such, and I think we'd tinker with the game to an awesome degree if we gamed together. A kindred spirit if there ever was one 

smootrk - I think we'd get along grand IRL; we seem to come easily to agreement on many D&D topics, and have a lot of similar house rules, etc. Love to talk ship with him 

Raven Crowking  - much the same as with PS. I think the discussions we'd have about the game would be awesome to behold, and I would have a blast as a player under him in his fantastic homebrew 

Sound of Azure - wow. A passionate gamer if there ever was one. I'd love to be a player in SoA's homebrew, or even just shoot the shizen with 'im.

Olaf the Stout - even when he wasn't a frequent poster here, I always liked what he had to say - very thoughtful and friendly posts. Now that he posts more, I have a more enjoyable experience here! Love to be player alongside him 

Nightfall - maybe a little zealous (), but I'd love to hear a lecture on Scarred Lands IRL and play in his game. Seems like a genuinely nice guy.

Thunderfoot - agreed, I think we'd have a grand time talking music (and gaming, of course ) over a few brewskies 

MerricB - you make EN World an enjoyable place to be, with your fantastically friendly posts. Also, it sounds like you games are rocket-fast and a super blast - so I'd love to meet you, share a beer and play in you game 

Klaus - I'd love to buy you a beer, for the great pics which have helped out in my games and inspired characters for me. Awesome work, mate 

Mycanid - always has something nice to say, if a bit mush-y (  ). Though sometimes I wonder what kind of mushrooms he ate that morning  ([borat]I kidd, I kidd[/borat])

Razz - he always seems to say what I'm thinking and posting in the threads I'm in. I'd love to meet him and see what else we have in common 

Kamikaze Midget - he always has some great ideas for games and I think I'd love to play in his game 

Here are a few more:
Wik, blargney the second, Arkhandus, megamania, Olgar Shiverstone, Whizbang Dustyboots, JoeGKushner, Darth K'Trava, Aeson, DamionW, DaveMage (and I'm sure a bunch I've forgotten) - they all seem like nice people with great ideas which I'd love to meet and game with 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Wayside (May 2, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Oh, and I want to meet Hobo & Anti-Sean.



Just watch out for Sean. If he and Anti-Sean are ever in the same place at the same time...


----------



## Metus (May 2, 2007)

The no. 1 ENWorlder I'd want to meet?

Wulf Ratbane.

He's always seemed like a really cool guy, and I was a big fan of his story hour.  Haven't seen him around much as of late, though.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 3, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I'm not saying just one. Impossible! Impossible, I say!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, IIRC, Primitive Screwhead lives in Minnesota relatively close to me [within like 30 mins] so if you moved down here, we'd have the beginnings of an awesome group.


----------



## grodog (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Col. H and Merric for the kind words 

I have had the pleasure of meeting several ENWorld folks @ GenCon 2004 (including Destan, who's Valus sourcebook is still one of the publishing highlights of my career).  I also met PirateCat and Qualidar while in Boston back in February, and I hope to be able to meet Col. H and dragonlordofpoondari while in San Diego this coming week 

I'm always happy to meet fellow gamers and Greyhawk fans, and have had the pleasure of meeting or working with many industry folks too.  Of the ENWorld folks whom I have spoken to on the phone but haven't met in person yet, I'd also really like to meet Sepulchrave (and I'd really like to read his fiction in print, even if I have to publish it myself!).  And it goes without saying that I'm always happy to chat GH with interested folks, anytime


----------



## Nyaricus (May 3, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, IIRC, Primitive Screwhead lives in Minnesota relatively close to me [within like 30 mins] so if you moved down here, we'd have the beginnings of an awesome group.



If only, eh? I take it from your wording that you guys have never met/gamed before. You should try gaming together; it might be the beginning of something awesome 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I'm not saying just one. Impossible! Impossible, I say!



And I think you left one out.   

I definetely would like to meet and game with you sometime Ny!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

jdrakeh said:
			
		

> Morrus, diaglo, _Crothian_, or Frukathka.



Whoa, I didn't even notice that I mentions till just now!   

I for sure, wouldn't mind meeting you either.


----------



## diaglo (May 3, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> ...we'd been standing next to one another in line at a Baltimore airport two weeks earlier. Bizarre coincidence.





Friendship airport is the only true Baltimore airport. renaming it BWI is just a poor misnomer.   


diaglo "lived 3 miles from the airport -- in bed" Ooi




Spoiler



i'd like to meet a bunch more of y'all. i'll be at Gen Con Indy this year pestering the heck out of everyone.


----------



## Desdichado (May 3, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Why does everyone keep assuming that Hobo and I are a package* deal?



That's right--my package ain't going nowhere near you, so you can just keep dreaming.


----------



## Piratecat (May 3, 2007)

grodog said:
			
		

> I also met PirateCat and Qualidar while in Boston back in February.



Man, talk about expectations; we expected Grodog to be an old, hairy guy with nicotine-stained fingers and a copy of OD&D clutched in one fist. (And no, even Diaglo doesn't look like that!   )  Instead, he had the bad form to be funny, interesting, and younger than I am. The evening turned out to be a delight.

Bastard.


----------



## nerfherder (May 3, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Note the cunning dropping of the capitalization in the second sentence.



I wasn't sure if I'd been too subtle - glad to see at least one person got it


----------



## Ghostwind (May 3, 2007)

There's a slew of folks over at CM that I'd like to meet. I know several post here too like Hobo, neffherder, and Anti-Sean to name a few.


----------



## ghul (May 3, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Man, talk about expectations; we expected Grodog to be an old, hairy guy with nicotine-stained fingers and a copy of OD&D clutched in one fist. (And no, even Diaglo doesn't look like that!   )  Instead, he had the bad form to be funny, interesting, and younger than I am. The evening turned out to be a delight.
> 
> Bastard.




Seems like there are a lot of ENWorlders in the Boston area.  We should all get something together some day and do a bit of gaming, drink a few beers (providing there are no minors), whatever.  I can run a C&C game and show some of those curious folks how fun it is.

--Ghul


----------



## ShadowDenizen (May 3, 2007)

Hey; that sounds like a great idea!
Been dying to try C&C!!


----------



## Kastil (May 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> I know you're talking about the list of people going to the Red Garter, right?



Whatever do you mean?  



			
				Hobo said:
			
		

> That's right--my package ain't going nowhere near you, so you can just keep dreaming.



I've got pictures to prove otherwise.


----------



## Murrdox (May 3, 2007)

Definitely Hypersmurf.

I hang out on the rules thread a lot, and even though sometimes I interpret things a little differently than he does, he has a really quick mind when it comes to understanding and interpreting the rules of the game.

LOL makes me sound like I love hanging out with librarians I suppose


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 3, 2007)

Shh, not so loud!


----------



## Desdichado (May 3, 2007)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> There's a slew of folks over at CM that I'd like to meet. I know several post here too like Hobo, neffherder, and Anti-Sean to name a few.



Well, if y'all ever get off your duffs and give me and Beer Run a date to drive into town for a weekend of crazy gaming, we'll be there!  I'm still hoping for sometime in later May, but given the date now, it'll probably have to be June.  If you wait much longer, we might as well just toss it and hook up at GenCon.

Not that we won't do that anyway...


----------



## Desdichado (May 3, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> I've got pictures to prove otherwise.



D'oh!  YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO DESTROY THOSE!


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 3, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> I've got pictures to prove otherwise.



I was young, I needed the denarii!


----------



## Desdichado (May 3, 2007)

_freakin' double post_


----------



## Desdichado (May 3, 2007)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> I was young, I needed the denarii!



Hah!  You're still young and you still need the money; who're you trying to kid?  You should've known that a "rusty trombone" player in a local ji... er, *ja*zz band wouldn't make much.


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Hey; that sounds like a great idea!
> Been dying to try C&C!!




It's good stuff SD ... got the books? If so the next biggest task is to find folks that actually play. Near impossible except on the 'net.  :\


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Mycanid - always has something nice to say, if a bit mush-y (  ). Though sometimes I wonder what kind of mushrooms he ate that morning  ([borat]I kidd, I kidd[/borat])
> 
> ...




Aww ... thanks!

But to answer your question, this morning I ate some fried up Clitocybe nuda with fresh garlic!


----------



## sniffles (May 3, 2007)

Hobo said:
			
		

> Well, I've got Queen_Dopplepopolis and Buttercup high on my list of folks to meet.  But I didn't list them because I've already got plans in place to actually do so anyway.
> 
> Are those their ENWorld usernames still?  I think so.  DangerGirl! and Goblin Girl in other venues anyway.



D'oh!! I can't believe I left them off my list. Although I always forget who GG is over here. 

I left out Nerfherder too, and Piratecat. And a bunch of people from CM whose EN usernames escape me now. 

I need to go to Gen Con.  Anybody wanna make me a loan?


----------



## Pbartender (May 3, 2007)

I've already met many of the EN Worlders I've always wanted to meet...  Most notably Eric Noah and Piratecat (whom I've met on a few occasions, including attending one of his seminars when he was working as a shift-work consultant), not to mention Chicago-area regulars like (in no particular order) Mark CMG, Buzz, Thalmin, Barendd Nobeard, Trevalon Moonleirion, Dinkeldog, JoeGKushner, Rowport, TracerBullet42, Yort, William Ronald, Ninjacat, FCWesel and others.

El-remmen, Margo Schreck, Squirrel Nutkin and (contact) are a few that I have not yet met, but always wanted to.


----------



## sjmiller (May 3, 2007)

I sit here and think, "wow,if anyone put me on their 'want to meet' list I would seriously question their sanity."

I am the guy who soon will be the old man shaking his cane at people saying, "you kids get out of my yard!"

But, I would like to meet Mark of Creative Mountain Games, since he's letting me be mouthy over on his site.  Just to show him I am not a deranged psycho killer.


----------



## Desdichado (May 3, 2007)

sjmiller said:
			
		

> I sit here and think, "wow,if anyone put me on their 'want to meet' list I would seriously question their sanity."
> 
> I am the guy who soon will be the old man shaking his cane at people saying, "you kids get out of my yard!"



What're you waiting for?  I already do that!


----------



## Mark CMG (May 3, 2007)

sjmiller said:
			
		

> But, I would like to meet Mark of Creative Mountain Games, since he's letting me be mouthy over on his site.  Just to show him I am not a deranged psycho killer.





_We have met the EN Worlder and he is us!_ - Alt Kelly


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 3, 2007)

I'd like to meet Teflon Billy and Queen Doppelpopolous, as they both offered to buy me a beer if I made to GenCon last year.  Sadly, I was unable to attend, and it looks like this year it will be the same.

I did sort of meet TB at GenCon '04.  He was leaving the dealer's room as I was going in, and we nearly bashed heads trying to push through the crowd.  There was a mutual "Excuse me!" and that was it.


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I did sort of meet TB at GenCon '04.  He was leaving the dealer's room as I was going in, and we nearly bashed heads trying to push through the crowd.  There was a mutual "Excuse me!" and that was it.




  

ROFL!


----------



## Ghostwind (May 3, 2007)

Hobo said:
			
		

> Well, if y'all ever get off your duffs and give me and Beer Run a date to drive into town for a weekend of crazy gaming, we'll be there!  I'm still hoping for sometime in later May, but given the date now, it'll probably have to be June.  If you wait much longer, we might as well just toss it and hook up at GenCon.
> 
> Not that we won't do that anyway...




Hey, I'm working every weekend so it's up to the others to set the date.


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 3, 2007)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I did sort of meet TB at GenCon '04.  He was leaving the dealer's room as I was going in, and we nearly bashed heads trying to push through the crowd.  There was a mutual "Excuse me!" and that was it.




Man! Who _are _ all these people who think I am too busy at a Convention to say hello


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 3, 2007)

Heh... It wasn't a question of being too busy, but more of not being crushed in the crowd!


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 3, 2007)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh... It wasn't a question of being too busy, but more of not being crushed in the crowd!




Ahh, then good call


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 3, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man! Who _are _ all these people who think I am too busy at a Convention to say hello




If you go around bashing heads, what do you expect?  

-Hyp.


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> If you go around bashing heads, what do you expect?
> 
> -Hyp.




Ya beat me to it Hyp.


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 3, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> If you go around bashing heads, what do you expect?
> 
> -Hyp.




It's a lesson I've yet to learn


----------



## Maldin (May 3, 2007)

Gaming?? Bah! 
Haven't made it to one in a few years, but one of the main reasons for going to GenCon for me was to meet some of the people I'd been "chatting" with for years... and years. And I have to admit, the images I had in my mind's eye from reading their posts was oftimes *way* off base.      Many for the good... others for the... err... nevermind.    

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------



## Kastil (May 4, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man! Who _are _ all these people who think I am too busy at a Convention to say hello



Okay so in 2008, I should bring rope and/or handcuffs. gotcha.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 4, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> If only, eh? I take it from your wording that you guys have never met/gamed before. You should try gaming together; it might be the beginning of something awesome
> 
> cheers,
> --N




I think he was looking for people once and had I had a car or he didn't live way out in the burbs, I woulda liked to play.  Unfortunately, I will shortly be moving north, though a little bit after that, I hope to own a car, so I could actually make the drive.


----------



## Razz (May 4, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Razz - he always seems to say what I'm thinking and posting in the threads I'm in. I'd love to meet him and see what else we have in common




Yay, someone likes me!  

In that case, I'd like to add Nyaricus to my list


----------



## grodog (May 4, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Man, talk about expectations; we expected Grodog to be an old, hairy guy with nicotine-stained fingers and a copy of OD&D clutched in one fist. (And no, even Diaglo doesn't look like that!   )  Instead, he had the bad form to be funny, interesting, and younger than I am. The evening turned out to be a delight.
> 
> Bastard.




=)

I didn't remember being younger than you, but I'll take your word for it, grandpa PC


----------



## MerricB (May 4, 2007)

What scares me, Allan, is that I'm older than Erik Mona. Not by very much, but it's enough to scare me. When I look what he's done... Eep! 

(Well, I think I'm slightly older. But I might be mistaken. Oh well).

Cheers!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 4, 2007)

This list is making me want to be able to get to GenCon one year so that I can finally meet everyone in person.  It won't be in the next couple of years (1st child is due in September) but I still dream that I will be able to one day.  If I did I think I would have to ditch the wife for the 4 days (she's a non-gamer    ) and just hang out and game non-stop with all the EN Worlders.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## khyron1144 (May 4, 2007)

I don't come here often enough to have enough of an impression of enough of you, but I would have to say that I'd love to meet Col Pladoh because well, he's Gary Gygax and it would be amazing to meet such an important person of our hobby's history.



By the by, I haven't had time to read the whole thread, yet, so I've gotta ask:
Have I made anyone's list yet?


----------



## jdrakeh (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whoa, I didn't even notice that I mentions till just now!




Yeah -- and I totally spelled your name wrong the first time out. For some reason, my brain doesn't parse that arrangement of letters right 



> I for sure, wouldn't mind meeting you either.




Thanks! I suspect that I'll be much easier to identify in the coming days


----------



## Nyaricus (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aww ... thanks!
> 
> But to answer your question, this morning I ate some fried up Clitocybe nuda with fresh garlic!



You do of course realise I totally googled that term, eh 



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think he was looking for people once and had I had a car or he didn't live way out in the burbs, I woulda liked to play.  Unfortunately, I will shortly be moving north, though a little bit after that, I hope to own a car, so I could actually make the drive.



Well man, good luck with gaming and getting a car  I still haven't bothered getting my licence, but man, I work at a gas station and I see the price going up... and al I can think of is "yeah, right!". It's just not worth the investment for me. I am planning to invest in a good bike though, so that should be top-notch 

BTW, do you have an IM account? if so, add me at Nyaricus [at] hotmail [dot] com 



			
				Razz said:
			
		

> Yay, someone likes me!
> 
> In that case, I'd like to add Nyaricus to my list



Cool man  I dunno, you just seem to think along surprisingly similar lines as me, so I think it's be interesting to talk about this, that and the other thing, y'know 

cheers (to all),
--N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Ny!


----------



## Nyaricus (May 4, 2007)

Fru! 

How could I forget?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Fru!
> 
> How could I forget?!



Yeah. I would totally love to game with you at some point, especially in your homebrew. Well, I do know that I'll be in touring Canada sometime next year, so I'll see what I can do about being in your area.


----------



## thedungeondelver (May 4, 2007)

khyron1144 said:
			
		

> I don't come here often enough to have enough of an impression of enough of you, but I would have to say that I'd love to meet Col Pladoh because well, he's Gary Gygax and it would be amazing to meet such an important person of our hobby's history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Y'know what?  I would like to meet khyron1144.

There you go, buddy.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> You do of course realise I totally googled that term, eh  ...
> 
> --N




Of course. Beautiful little buggers, ain't they?


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (May 4, 2007)

*Be Jealous ...*



			
				grodog said:
			
		

> I hope to be able to meet Col. H and dragonlordofpoondari while in San Diego this coming week




I'm looking forward to meeting these two guys tomorrow! Judging from all the posts here, Lord Grodog and His Majesty Col Hardisson are at the top of a few people's lists, including my own.

I am truly priviledged.

Everyone: proceed with the smoldering jealousy. Go ahead.


----------



## Goblyn (May 4, 2007)

dragonlordofpoondari said:
			
		

> Everyone: proceed with the smoldering jealousy. Go ahead.





So ... jealous ... seeing ... red ...

<eye twitch>


----------



## Bad Paper (May 4, 2007)

I shall spare you the list of people whom I would like to meet just so that I can kick them in the nuts.  It's not that long of a list.  Yet.

Instead:

*Piratecat*: Sometimes I post something horribly offensive just to get him to "moderate" me. <sigh> <flutters eyelids>

*frankthedm*: I try not to get too bogged down in the rulebooks, but frank frequently demonstrates the truly vicious rules that only an RBDM would enforce.  I would love the honor of dying on his gaming table.

*Hypersmurf*: If only to get involved in a brutal head-to-head drinking/trivia match

*seans23*: Well, OK, I see him at least once a week, but I'll be damned if you ever find a better homebrewer.  YOU ALL LOSE!

And the list of people I would like to meet for no particular reason: *shilsen, hong, Nail, Infiniti2000*.  And whichever one of you is Vin Diesel.


----------



## Piratecat (May 4, 2007)

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> *Piratecat*: Sometimes I post something horribly offensive just to get him to "moderate" me. <sigh> <flutters eyelids>



*BANZ0RR3D!*


----------



## lurkinglidda (May 4, 2007)

sjmiller said:
			
		

> I am the guy who soon will be the old man shaking his cane at people saying, "you kids get out of my yard!"




I already do that!


----------



## lurkinglidda (May 4, 2007)

If I could only choose one person it would be MerricB. 

Truth be told, I'd really like to meet anyone who didn't want to kick me in the junk.


----------



## Piratecat (May 4, 2007)

lurkinglidda said:
			
		

> Truth be told, I'd really like to meet anyone who didn't want to kick me in the junk.



Man, some people are so _needy._

Actually, LL, there's a huge preponderance of people here who don't want to kick you in the junk. It's good to have you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 4, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Actually, LL, there's a huge preponderance of people here who don't want to kick you in the junk.



I, on the other hand, have to worry.


----------



## Desdichado (May 4, 2007)

lurkinglidda said:
			
		

> Truth be told, I'd really like to meet anyone who didn't want to kick me in the junk.



I almost forgot for a moment that I was at ENWorld and making snappy comebacks to complete strangers about what else I'd rather do with your junk would probably be wildly inappropriate.

But you can console yourselves with the thought that it would have been really funny.


----------



## nerfherder (May 4, 2007)

Hobo said:
			
		

> I almost forgot for a moment that I was at ENWorld and making snappy comebacks to complete strangers about what else I'd rather do with your junk would probably be wildly inappropriate.
> 
> But you can console yourselves with the thought that it would have been really funny.



Not based on your "snappy comebacks" from other sites...


----------



## shilsen (May 4, 2007)

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> And the list of people I would like to meet for no particular reason: *Shilsen, hong, Nail*.  And whichever one of you is Vin Diesel.




That would be me. 

Now excuse me while I go prep for next session. 

Not that it takes me any time, of course, since I just look at my books and the monsters climb out, template themselves, write up their own stat blocks, and then die in a quivering mass of terror.

Except Orcus. Who has to get me a strawberry smoothie.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 4, 2007)

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> Piratecat: Sometimes I post something horribly offensive just to get him to "moderate" me. <sigh> <flutters eyelids>






			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> BANZ0RR3D!



OMG!!!! I can't get the visuals out of my brain!!!! AAARRRGGHHH!!!!!


----------



## Oryan77 (May 4, 2007)

lurkinglidda said:
			
		

> Truth be told, I'd really like to meet anyone who didn't want to kick me in the junk.



It's not that bad really. I wake up every morning and kick myself in the junk just to get prepared for the day someone else kicks me in the junk.

I can't wait to see that look on their faces when they kick me and I just smile back.


----------



## Bad Paper (May 4, 2007)

*Step One: Cut a hole in the box*

Step Three: Summon a dire elephant to trample the box


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (May 4, 2007)

Too many to list, but the absolute top five standouts would be:

*diaglo*, to play in hs OD&D game.

*Ryan Dancey* and *Charles Ryan*, to talk about the industry.

*Charles Rice* and *Mike Mearls*, to talk about game design.


----------



## seans23 (May 4, 2007)

I've only met *Bad Paper* (we've been playing D&D together for over 20 years) and *Col_Pladoh* (he visited Games of Berkeley a long long time ago).

I'd like to meet *Infiniti2000* so I could finally find out how his RTTTOEE campaign finished, and see the stat Block for a certain NPC in that campaign.

I'd like to meet *Nail* so we could talk about the glories of Fharlanghn, and figure out how to get a sacred bonus and a profane bonus on the same item.


Edit:  oh! and Anti-Sean.  Who wouldn't want to see their polar opposite?


----------



## Dark Dragon (May 4, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> You forgot to add the "(Except Kae'Yoss)" there.
> 
> 
> I'd personally like to know whether there are any other people from Saarland posting here. I think I might be the only one.
> ...




Yeah, Münster is somewhat distant to the Saarland. 
Maybe some ENWorlders show up at the _Spiel_ in Essen this year. BTW, has someone been at the _RolePlay_ in Münster in April?

Hmm, I'd like to see Pooka again, it has been quite a while


----------



## Infernal Teddy (May 4, 2007)

Dark Dragon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Münster is somewhat distant to the Saarland.
> Maybe some ENWorlders show up at the _Spiel_ in Essen this year. BTW, has someone been at the _RolePlay_ in Münster in April?
> 
> Hmm, I'd like to see Pooka again, it has been quite a while




I was thinking of going to Münster, it would have been nice to meet some of the people from B!...


----------



## Dog Moon (May 5, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> BTW, do you have an IM account? if so, add me at Nyaricus [at] hotmail [dot] com
> 
> cheers (to all),
> --N




I use AIM.  Didn't you use like MSN IM or something like that?  Think that was the reason.  I was the only AIMer you knew and you were the only MSNer I knew...


----------



## Nyaricus (May 5, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I use AIM.  Didn't you use like MSN IM or something like that?  Think that was the reason.  I was the only AIMer you knew and you were the only MSNer I knew...



I think with the new Windows Live Messenger, I can add you now. So, you saw my email upthread - add me 

cheers,
--N


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (May 5, 2007)

Now I want to meet BadPepper.

His last two posts on this thread tickle me just so. You funny man.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 5, 2007)

I want to meet all of the Texas EN Worlders and then make a TexEN (World) Coalition to take over the rest of the boards.

... No?



I'd also want to meet all of Hivers, all of the mods and admins, and really most of the people that post here semi-frequently. If I had the money, I'd buy you all beers.

As it is, though, I can only afford one beer for you all to share. And since you're not here, I'll be taking it.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 5, 2007)

Dark Dragon said:
			
		

> Maybe some ENWorlders show up at the _Spiel_ in Essen this year.




I'm there each year, and I plan to go again this year. Probably sundays, as always.


----------



## Dark Dragon (May 5, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> I'm there each year, and I plan to go again this year. Probably sundays, as always.




Don't know WHEN exactly I'll show up, but it's quite sure that I will be there. Missed it last year...


----------



## theredrobedwizard (May 5, 2007)

Do we have a "who's going to GenCon?" thread over here yet?  If not, get on it.

I want to meet people. 

-TRRW


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (May 6, 2007)

Well, I got to hang out with Grodog ALL day today. What a blast! Very cool cat. We met up with Col Hardisson, enjoyed a delightful dinner, and then retired to my parlor where we geeked out ... A LOT. Grodog regaled us with gaming lore as only he can. It was educational.

(edit: Piratecat resized and uploaded my pics for me in the following post. That hosting site is really cumbersome. Need to find a better hosting site for hi-res images.)

Check this out ... Allan showed us something really impressive. Notice the maps on the table? These are a bunch of Rob Kuntz's levels from the original Castle Greyhawk campaign from the 70's! Grodog and Pied Piper are working to publish some of these rare beauties in their modules. Cool, huh? We were too facinated by the pretty dice to notice something as munane as CG maps. Hey, they look just like candy!

Man, what a good time. These gentlemen are bursting with class, in opposition to me ... I'm more of a showoff and a gossip.


----------



## Piratecat (May 6, 2007)

Too cool! Man, Col. Hardisson looks nothing like I pictured him. It's funny how you have a mental image of people from the boards that has no bearing whatsoever on reality.  

You guys look like you're having fun. I wish I could have been there.

I took the liberty of resizing and uploading your pictures because your hosting site is frustrating. Hope that's okay!


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 6, 2007)

A couple of years back I was in Anaheim, and Hardisson came up for dinner at the hotel my family and I were staying at.

The guy is super-cool


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (May 6, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Too cool! Man, Col. Hardisson looks nothing like I pictured him. It's funny how you have a mental image of people from the boards that has no bearing whatsoever on reality.
> 
> You guys look like you're having fun. I wish I could have been there.
> 
> I took the liberty of resizing and uploading your pictures because your hosting site is frustrating. Hope that's okay!




Thanks, Piratecat!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I took the liberty of resizing and uploading your pictures because your hosting site is frustrating. Hope that's okay!



Thanks for that, Pcat!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (May 6, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Too cool! Man, Col. Hardisson looks nothing like I pictured him. It's funny how you have a mental image of people from the boards that has no bearing whatsoever on reality.




I know what you mean. I recall you said you found grodog to be younger than you expected, and I found that to be true also. The guy is about 4 years younger than me, and here I was expecting someone maybe a decade older! Anyway, yeah, I'm a mountain of a man, and I was sleep-deprived, _and_ I was under a time crunch, so I felt and looked a bit frazzled.

Speaking of grodog, I have to admit to being mesmerized by the guy's insight and knowledge of gaming history. I could've questioned him and listened to him all night. I'd love to be in a campaign where he was running Greyhawk. Plus, as dragonlordofpoondari pointed out above, grodog had some utterly fascinating color copies of Rob Kuntz mapos for Castle Greyhawk (and the El Raja Key castle that is whispered of in legend) he was kind enough to let us paw over. Those maps - and keys! - resemble the kind of thing I was doing in the late 70s, but are much more meticulous and beautiful, particularly some of the Greyhawk City sewers. Holy cow but those would be nice to have! Anyway, grodog is top-notch, a really cool guy. I'm glad I got a chance to meet him.

dragonlordofpoondari is also a truly cool guy. Laid back and knowledgeable about gaming, plus a damned gracious host. Turns out he used to haunt some of my old stomping grounds back in Ohio! Very cool to run across somebody who knows places like the Midway Mall in Elyria, Ohio, where I got a lot of my early gaming stuff, or Oberlin College. Plus we also met him better half, Micki (or is it Mickey? Correct me if I'm wrong on that), and she was very kind and also gracious. Great folk.



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> You guys look like you're having fun. I wish I could have been there.




It was neat.



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> A couple of years back I was in Anaheim, and Hardisson came up for dinner at the hotel my family and I were staying at.
> 
> The guy is super-cool




Hey thanks! The same applies to you. A very cool meeting that I look back on fondly.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 6, 2007)

I'm always up to meeting up for a beer with any EN Worlder who comes to New York City.


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (May 6, 2007)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> dragonlordofpoondari is also a truly cool guy. Laid back and knowledgeable about gaming, plus a damned gracious host ... we also met him better half, Micki (or is it Mickey? Correct me if I'm wrong on that), and she was very kind and also gracious. Great folk.




Miky is how she spells it (short for Maricella), but she pronounces it MEE-key. Thanks for the kind words. It was a pleasure to have you, Colonel. You're always welcome in our house. Since it turns out that we're next door neighbors, we should endeavor to hang out from time to time. We'll definitely will have to do the Game Empire - Pho thing sometime soon. And hopefully you'll be playing in my Ptolus campaign when your schedule lightens up!


----------



## Rel (May 6, 2007)

I've had the opportunity to meet many, many ENWorlders over the years and they have been, nearly without exception, excellent people.  It's why I'm now a GenCon addict.

I'll see a bunch of you in a few months!

I'm particularly looking forward to meeting Hobo so we can spoon  because he's one of those people I just know I'll get along great with.


----------



## Gundark (May 6, 2007)

WTF!!!!! no one wants to meet me?!?!?!?!?!

I guess that's what I get for lurking more than posting. Heck there are a few enworlders in my town (it's a small town) and I havn't met them.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (May 6, 2007)

dragonlordofpoondari said:
			
		

> Miky is how she spells it (short for Maricella), but she pronounces it MEE-key. Thanks for the kind words. It was a pleasure to have you, Colonel. You're always welcome in our house. Since it turns out that we're next door neighbors, we should endeavor to hang out from time to time. We'll definitely will have to do the Game Empire - Pho thing sometime soon. And hopefully you'll be playing in my Ptolus campaign when your schedule lightens up!




Thanks for the offers. I would definitely enjoy doing all that. I've been itching to find a game since I got to San Diego.


----------



## Torm (May 6, 2007)

I've had the pleasure of meeting quite a number of the goodly folk here at NC Gamedays and would like to see any of them again (especially the lovely female ones  ), but not counting people I've already met: Frukathka, Wizarddru, Thanee, Crothian, Jdvn1, Megamania, Mycanid, and I'm sure a slew of others that didn't spring immediately to mind but I'll kick myself for later.

Especially, though, anyone I haven't met who participated in my "paladin trial" thread a few years back.

And Gundark.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 7, 2007)

I no longer want to meet MerricB, I just want to be him.  All of the people that call/have called the shots at WotC seem to want to meet him.  He is just that cool!      

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Dog Moon (May 7, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I think with the new Windows Live Messenger, I can add you now. So, you saw my email upthread - add me
> 
> cheers,
> --N




Hrm, does that work with AIM?  Added you onto AIM, but it either doesn't work or you're never on...

Try adding me.  Paradygmatic is my AIM screen name.

[I have a feeling that while we get along well here, we're not gonna have anything to say to each other when we can talk through IM.  ]


----------



## Klaus (May 7, 2007)

barsoomcore (our conversations would be profound)
Olaf the Stout (thanks for the mention, man!)
Hypersmurf
Cathix
hong
Thanee

I already met tons of EN Worlders, like Eric Noah, Morrus, Col_Pladoh, Piratecat, KidCthulhu, Old One, Teflon Billy, Twin Rose, fett527, Eridanis, Ducos Duos, Barendd Nobeard, Cthulhu's Librarian, Dextra, HellHound, IuztheEvil, Erik Mona, mearls, diaglo Truth Seeker(and the list goes on and on).

Alas, GenCon was far too short to enjoy all their companies.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 7, 2007)

Klaus is super cool, of course thats when he actually shows up to his booth anyway...    
*wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more*


----------



## Rel (May 7, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Klaus is super cool, of course thats when he actually shows up to his booth anyway...
> *wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more*




He was FATIGUED!


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 7, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Klaus is super cool, of course thats when he actually shows up to his booth anyway...
> *wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more*




It was Fatigue~!


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 7, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> He was FATIGUED!




Dammit. Beat me to it. :\


----------



## Rel (May 7, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Dammit. Beat me to it. :\




Yer' gettin' slow, old man.


----------



## Pielorinho (May 7, 2007)

It's fatigue.


----------



## Vigilance (May 7, 2007)

It's flattering how many folks mentioned me... thanks!

Folks I'd like to meet: Psion, MoogleEmpMog (cause Im a huge FF head and moogles ROCK), JPL cause he knows from martial arts, molonel, GregK and John Cooper (cause I wish I had his eye for detail- I had to start writing cause I got fired from my editing job- totally true story).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 7, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Dammit. Beat me to it. :\




Wow.  By almost 2 full hours, even.  You must be on dial-up still!   

Just kidding, of course.


----------



## Xath (May 7, 2007)

I've been going down peoples' lists and I've surprised myself by the number of mental check marks I have made for "people I have already met."


----------



## grodog (May 7, 2007)

dragonlordofpoondari said:
			
		

> Well, I got to hang out with Grodog ALL day today. What a blast! Very cool cat. We met up with Col Hardisson, enjoyed a delightful dinner, and then retired to my parlor where we geeked out ... A LOT.




It was a pleasure to meet both dlop and Col H:  we spent a wonderful afternoon and evening chatting about literature and gaming, Jeremy Brett and Gygax, sealing wax and many other things =)


----------



## Nyaricus (May 7, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, does that work with AIM?  Added you onto AIM, but it either doesn't work or you're never on...
> 
> Try adding me.  Paradygmatic is my AIM screen name.
> 
> [I have a feeling that while we get along well here, we're not gonna have anything to say to each other when we can talk through IM.  ]



Nope, didn't work. Damn you, incompatible instant messaging services!!

Awww, oh well. Someday, we'll get together and chat, and I'll _prove_ to you we got stuff in common 

cheers,
--N


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 7, 2007)

> Truth be told, I'd really like to meet anyone who didn't want to kick me in the junk.




But that's how we show LOVE!

LOVE! :kickjunktakewallet:


----------



## Klaus (May 7, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> It was Fatigue~!



 Now where's that :fist: smilie when I need it?


----------



## Desdichado (May 7, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm particularly looking forward to meeting Hobo so we can spoon  because he's one of those people I just know I'll get along great with.



Somehow it seems that without any discussion that I'm aware of, I've been pawned off to be diaglo's whore for the weekend and you'll have to console yourself with spooning Nareau.  Sorry, mang.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 8, 2007)

Xath said:
			
		

> I've been going down peoples' lists and I've surprised myself by the number of mental check marks I have made for "people I have already met."



GenCon was good to me last year - I have a faily short list because of the number of folks I have met.

Including the lovely and talented Miss Xath. - PS you drinking at GenCon this year.


----------



## The Green Adam (May 8, 2007)

Wow...interesting thread. There are numerous people here I'd like to meet but top of my list would have to be DMAC, the incomparable Darren Calvert. Aside from being a big fan of his work for sometime, I'd love to get the chance to talk shop and learn more about the process of a fellow artist. Heh. If you read this Darren, I don't want you to get the wrong idea. I know I've said it before but really, I'm taking down those pictures and candles around the shrine in my bathroom any day now.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 8, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I no longer want to meet MerricB, I just want to be him.  All of the people that call/have called the shots at WotC seem to want to meet him.  He is just that cool!




...


----------



## Kaodi (May 8, 2007)

So, like, I am going to totally cop out and say that there are too many people, that I would like to meet, to name.

And then, like, I am going to list those that come to mind with the most haste:

Eric Noah - As the grand patriarch of our online community, and as a generally cool guy, is someone I would certainly like to meet. Not to mention he is also a teacher, like many in my Dad's family, so that is pretty neat.

PirateCat - When I think " storyhour " , PirateCat's is the first to come to mind. Also, his is one of the few games a suggestion of mine ever perhaps made a lasting impact on. With the dearth of updates, I'm also curious as to whether he has gotten any more mileage out of it since the defeat of the White Kingdom.

Sagiro - As far as I can tell, conspicuously missing from any other posts, up to this point! Author of the second storyhour that comes to my mind when I think on the subject. I envy everyone in his and PirateCat's powerhouse gaming group their two awesome DMs. That he is also a game designer and has voiced a few characters is cool as well.

Sepulchrave II - Because the level of detail and philosophy is his storyhour is simply amazing. Truly the standard for epic ROLE-playing.

jonrog1 - Not sure whatever happened to him, other than fame and... umm... infame...   He also had a cool storyhour, probably not surprising, given his profession.

HellHound & MikeBr99 - Because they grew up or are within spitting distance of where I live, and yet despite having come here for many years, have never met them.


----------



## FickleGM (May 8, 2007)

I'd like to meet:

Dark Jezter
Warlord Ralts
Wyn A'rienh
Anti-Sean
Orchid Blossom
Ao
Ghostwind
barsoomcore
nerfherder
...and more...

I was going to mention Hobo, but that would just be so I can kick his ass.  I hate that jerk.


----------



## Piratecat (May 8, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> jonrog1 - Not sure whatever happened to him, other than fame and... umm... infame...   He also had a cool storyhour, probably not surprising, given his profession.



I spoke to him when I was out in LA a few months ago. He's writing Blue Beetle and writing scripts; his great blog (warning, politics) can be found at Kung Fu Monkey.


----------



## The Green Adam (May 8, 2007)

Waaaay back when EN World was called Eric Noah's 3E Page (or something of that nature), I was already a fan and bumped into a guy at GenCon wearing a t-shirt for the site. It blew my mind that there would even be such a thing. When I asked the fellow where he got it he said, "I'm Eric Noah".  

That was a fun show and my ex-wife and I got to Eric and his significant other for a little while. Very nice guy, extremely smart and it made a great show even better.


----------



## Mycanid (May 8, 2007)

Torm said:
			
		

> I've had the pleasure of meeting quite a number of the goodly folk here at NC Gamedays and would like to see any of them again (especially the lovely female ones  ), but not counting people I've already met: Frukathka, Wizarddru, Thanee, Crothian, Jdvn1, Megamania, *Mycanid*, and I'm sure a slew of others that didn't spring immediately to mind but I'll kick myself for later.
> 
> Especially, though, anyone I haven't met who participated in my "paladin trial" thread a few years back.
> 
> And Gundark.




Awww ... thanks sir.


----------



## Berandor (May 8, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Oh, duh!
> 
> Berandor, so we could talk writing and stuff, and he could demonstrate in person how he's more proficient in his second language than I am in my first
> 
> And I'd love to meet any of the Ceramic DM regulars, except maybe for Mythago who scares me a little



 Me?

(It helps to search for oneself every once in a while...)

Honestly, if I ever get to any place in the US anytime soon, I will make sure to check whether there's a Ceramic DM writer in the area whom I can buy a beer (and whose story-writing secrets I can steal). But Rodrigo Istalindir is quite at the top of my list. One day, we should all get together for a week and do a real-world story competition...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 8, 2007)

Having lurked here since the Eric Noah's 3E page days, and having been inundated with so many good ideas, funny stories, and the best forum environment I've ever come across, there's definitely a list...

Piratecat, Sagiro, and Shilsen top the list, if only to bask in Evil DM Radiation. It was reading those story hours that actually made me made an account here so I could more easily track and follow them.

Wulf Ratbane's posts definitely hit the mark, and he always seemed a smart and entertaining poster. And hey, he published his own darn self...

spyscribe and the Halmae group sound like a hoot and a half - For Justice!

And Goldmoon, Heckler, Mycanid, Aurora, Aeson and others for 500 posts of unrepentnant humor that only the Hive can contain...

There's probably more, but I'm bad with names...


----------



## MerricB (May 9, 2007)

lurkinglidda said:
			
		

> If I could only choose one person it would be MerricB.




I'd love to meet you too, Linae. Alas, my travel plans being what they are, it seems unlikely in the near future. Best wishes to you and your children, though. 

Cheers!


----------



## BOZ (May 9, 2007)

Joël of the FoS said:
			
		

> There are _many_ people I'd like to share a beer with, or game with.
> 
> Sir Pladoh, of course, Jaerdaph, Boz, Claudio Pozas (one of the best drawer around), Erik Mona, Ari, PirateCat and many others ...




well, if you're going to gencon, a high percentage of those folks should be there...


----------



## BOZ (May 9, 2007)

qstor said:
			
		

> I'd like to meet BOZ.




i'm honestly surprised by how many times i've seen my name mentioned in this thread.  

well, hey, like i said, gencon is the best time to run into me... though depending on my mood, i'm likely to be pretty quiet and not say much.  or be totally silly and make dumb jokes the whole time.  or hold an interesting conversation.  who knows, you rolls the dice and gets what you get.


----------



## shilsen (May 9, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Piratecat, Sagiro, and Shilsen top the list, if only to bask in Evil DM Radiation. It was reading those story hours that actually made me made an account here so I could more easily track and follow them.




*looks at the other two names*

Daaaamn !


----------



## blargney the second (May 11, 2007)

As a result of this thread, I met two ENWorlders yesterday!  This could get habit-forming...
-blarg

ps - Wik & Lanefan, it was fun meeting you guys!


----------



## Mark CMG (May 11, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> As a result of this thread, I met two ENWorlders yesterday!  This could get habit-forming...
> -blarg
> 
> ps - Wik & Lanefan, it was fun meeting you guys!









Spoiler



_Note to self: There is still time to elimate Nifft._


----------



## blargney the second (May 11, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _Note to self: There is still time to elimate Nifft._



*laugh*


----------



## Prince of Happiness (May 11, 2007)

Here we go:

The Dungeon Delver, because he rocks the kickass old school font (and old school AD&D).

Nightfall: You make me a-raugh.

Col_Pladoh: Naturally

Diaglo

RangerREG

Mycanid: MUSHROOMS!

Turanil

Mark Plemmons

and a host of others!


----------



## Mycanid (May 11, 2007)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Here we go:...Mycanid: MUSHROOMS! ... and a host of others!




Wow. I'm flabbergasted. Thank you!    Nice to know there is love for the funguses out there, perhaps where you least expect it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 11, 2007)

Everyone wants to meet Mycanid because everyone loves fungis...


----------



## Nifft (May 11, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Everyone wants to meet Mycanid because everyone loves fungis...




ITYM "everyone loves a fun guy".

C'mon, people! The line isn't going to punch *you*!

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Nifft (May 11, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _Note to self: There is still time to elimate Nifft._




You are far, far too late. 

Mua-ha-ha!!!!!, -- N


----------



## Lanefan (May 12, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> ps - Wik & Lanefan, it was fun meeting you guys!



Yes, fun it was...the mighty 3-strong contingent of quasi-regular Victoria ENWorlders.  What truly surprised me was that we didn't seem to know any other gamers in common; that we were from what seemed to be 3 separate and distinct gaming groups in town...which in a town this size is saying something. (blargney *does* know one of my co-workers, but that doesn't count...) 

Lanefan


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Everyone wants to meet Mycanid because everyone loves fungis...




Alright ... from now on I'm imposing a 25 cent fine on every enWorlder who uses this joke and I will keep track mind you!

Hmm ... maybe Morrus will allow me credit to download free .pdf's!   

[Okay, maybe not ... but still.]


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> ITYM "everyone loves a fun guy".
> 
> C'mon, people! The line isn't going to punch *you*!
> 
> Cheers, -- N




50 cents! Hooray!


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 17, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Alright ... from now on I'm imposing a 25 cent fine on every enWorlder who uses this joke and I will keep track mind you!




There you sit in your 



Spoiler



mush


room, on your 



Spoiler



toad


stool, feeling like a real champi



Spoiler



g


non for coming up with this idea. Personally, I think it's shi



Spoiler



i


t



Spoiler



ake


, but I don't want to get into a truffle with you over this, because it's just maitake on the matter.


----------



## Mycanid (May 18, 2007)

Hey! Another dollar!   

Okay, okay. Sorry folks.

Back to the thread, hey what?


----------



## Ghostwind (May 18, 2007)

I thought of someone else I haven't had the privilege of meeting, Dave Stebbins.


----------



## Wik (May 18, 2007)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> Yes, fun it was...the mighty 3-strong contingent of quasi-regular Victoria ENWorlders.  What truly surprised me was that we didn't seem to know any other gamers in common; that we were from what seemed to be 3 separate and distinct gaming groups in town...which in a town this size is saying something. (blargney *does* know one of my co-workers, but that doesn't count...)
> 
> Lanefan




Yeah, and he knows one of my co-workers, too.  Sounds like Blarg gets around, eh?

It was a fun night.  We need a Vancouver Island Gameday.  We'll just play BATTLETECH and drink all day.  SHould be fun.


----------



## CryHavoc (May 18, 2007)

Odhanan said:
			
		

> Raven Crowking
> Hussar
> Celebrim
> Crothian
> ...




Met MerricB...

...   

How do I make the crying symbol?  Hmmm....


----------



## Driddle (May 18, 2007)

Mishihari Lord said:
			
		

> Bugaboo's at the top of my list - if he's still around.




And I'm sure Bugaboo would be pleased to meet you, too. 
We had lunch the other day. Delightful chap. Kept throwing crumpets at the lady trying to serve tea.

I'd like to meet most of the people here. ... From a distance. "Meet" in the sense of "watch from across the street with binoculars." THAT sort of meeting.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 18, 2007)

CryHavoc said:
			
		

> How do I make the crying symbol?  Hmmm....





Just make the smilie one and then punch the monitor.


----------



## Rel (May 18, 2007)

Driddle said:
			
		

> And I'm sure Bugaboo would be pleased to meet you, too.
> We had lunch the other day. Delightful chap. Kept throwing crumpets at the lady trying to serve tea.




Do you guys meet up a lot?


----------



## CryHavoc (May 18, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Just make the smilie one and then punch the monitor.




Will it give me those several hours of my life back?
...
...
...owch...


No, no it does not.


----------



## hong (May 18, 2007)

CryHavoc said:
			
		

> Will it give me those several hours of my life back?
> ...
> ...
> ...owch...
> ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 18, 2007)

Eh...if Mycanid tries to collect his fine, I'll just kick the shiitake out of him!

He'll be hurting so bad, he'll start singing "Nobody knows the truffles I seen, nobody knows my  sorrow..."

And the morel of this story is?

You take offense at a harmless joke, and it will just mushroom.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 18, 2007)

Can we have a thread named "Which ENWorlder Would You Want To Meet In A Dark Alley, Armed With Something Painful (You Being Armed, Not The Other Guy)"?

Mycanid would be way up that list if he tried to collect his dollar    



			
				Driddle said:
			
		

> I'd like to meet most of the people here. ... From a distance. "Meet" in the sense of "watch from across the street with binoculars." THAT sort of meeting.




Ah, so that's you. I wondered why I was being stalked by a guy wearing T-Shirts like "Choose your Weapon (pictures of d4-d20)" "Never trust a smiling DM" "Not all Roleplayers are Psychos, but I am". You know that only because of you, I bought one of those pepper spray thingies and wrote "+1 Mace" on it, so you feel appreciated when you make your move and I send your eyes to hell?


----------



## Piratecat (May 18, 2007)

Driddle said:
			
		

> I'd like to meet most of the people here. ... From a distance. "Meet" in the sense of "watch from across the street with binoculars." THAT sort of meeting.



That's such a cool coincidence. By that criteria, I've met most of the people on here!

Anyone want to buy photos?


----------



## hong (May 18, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's such a cool coincidence. By that criteria, I've met most of the people on here!
> 
> Anyone want to buy photos?


----------



## diaglo (May 18, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's such a cool coincidence. By that criteria, I've met most of the people on here!
> 
> Anyone want to buy photos?



i already have the hong ones. IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Mycanid (May 18, 2007)

I think I have helped to spawn another monster.  :\


----------



## Nifft (May 18, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think I have helped to spawn another monster.  :\




You're prolly save, unless a certain admin is selling pictures of you in the act...   

 -- N


----------



## blargney the second (May 19, 2007)

Wik said:
			
		

> Yeah, and he knows one of my co-workers, too.  Sounds like Blarg gets around, eh?
> 
> It was a fun night.  We need a Vancouver Island Gameday.  We'll just play BATTLETECH and drink all day.  SHould be fun.




Heh.  I run a social-based business, so getting around is definitely amongst the things I do! 

A Battletech game + drinking sounds like wicked fun.  I've never done the former, but I'm no stranger to the latter!
-blarg


----------



## Erywin (May 19, 2007)

Wik said:
			
		

> Yeah, and he knows one of my co-workers, too.  Sounds like Blarg gets around, eh?
> 
> It was a fun night.  We need a Vancouver Island Gameday.  We'll just play BATTLETECH and drink all day.  SHould be fun.




Heh, its due to the fact that the co-worker just happens to be my room-mate as well as one of our other gamers.  What be Battletech? I am totally up for drinking the day away...  I am sure we can scrounge up a few more people 

Cheers,
E


----------



## Lanefan (May 20, 2007)

Erywin said:
			
		

> What be Battletech? I am totally up for drinking the day away...  I am sure we can scrounge up a few more people



As one of the potential scroungees, I too must ask: what is Battletech?  And, does it have few enough (or obvious enough) rules that a new player can still play it after most of a case of beer? 

Lanefan


----------



## blargney the second (May 20, 2007)

I think we need Battletech Lite, "For use with canadian beer!"
Internal use only, do not use topically.


----------



## Ry (May 21, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Related to the question:  Is anyone on EN World from the U.P. of Michigan?  Wisconsin?




Wow, I'm WAY late to post to this thread, to the point of near-necromancy, but I'm in Richmond Hill Ontario and if you're looking for an extra player, or a new game, or whatever, send me an e-mail (linked off of EN World works).


----------



## Ry (May 21, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> the Jester
> rycanada
> Raven Crowking




If you're still looking at this - where you you live?  Re-reading it looks like me an RC are both toronto-local.


----------



## Driddle (May 21, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Do you guys meet up a lot?




Daily. 
Please don't be jealous.


----------



## Rel (May 21, 2007)

Driddle said:
			
		

> Daily.
> Please don't be jealous.




Wow.  Daily huh?  Do you ever feel like you get under each other's skin?


----------



## Driddle (May 21, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Wow.  Daily huh?  Do you ever feel like you get under each other's skin?



 Pervert.


----------



## Rel (May 21, 2007)

Driddle said:
			
		

> Pervert.




I know I am but what are you?!


Wait...


----------



## Ghostwind (May 21, 2007)

Driddle said:
			
		

> Pervert.




Now now. You'll only encourage him.


----------



## Wik (May 21, 2007)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> As one of the potential scroungees, I too must ask: what is Battletech?  And, does it have few enough (or obvious enough) rules that a new player can still play it after most of a case of beer?
> 
> Lanefan




What is BATTLETECH!?  Dear lord, don't they teach you guys anything!?  

More or less, it's a strategy game where you play giant robots that blow the smithereens out of other giant robots.  If you play the simplified version of the rules, it's pretty easy to learn - I think both Blarg and Lane could easily run two mechs each on their first time.  

ROBORALLY is probably a safer bet, though, if there's booze involved.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2007)

i want to meet hong!

at least, that's what i would say if i actually wanted to meet hong.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i want to meet hong!
> 
> at least, that's what i would say if i actually wanted to meet hong.



 You don't want to meet hong?   

I know I do. I want to buy a replica of his hongstick.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 20, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i want to meet hong!
> 
> at least, that's what i would say if i actually wanted to meet hong.




Why not? He's export quality!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 20, 2007)

Sound of Azure said:
			
		

> Why not? He's export quality!



 Does that mean you're trying to get rid of him?


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 20, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're trying to get rid of him?




Not at all! We're just willing to share. 



What have you got to trade?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 20, 2007)

Sound of Azure said:
			
		

> What have you got to trade?





A packet of peanut m&ms?


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jun 20, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> A packet of peanut m&ms?



Those things are fully sick*, mate.


*-ening. Blech.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 20, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> A packet of peanut m&ms?




That's a fair trade. Mmm, lunchtime!

- - -

I'd like to meet *Rel* and *Piratecat* at the same time, but only to be sure there really is a Rel. 

 -- N


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 20, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> That's a fair trade. Mmm, lunchtime!
> 
> - - -
> 
> ...





You always meet them at the same time.  Rel is PC's internal symbiotic lifeform.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 20, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Rel is PC's internal symbiotic lifeform.




That was a little more information than is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 20, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> You always meet them at the same time.  Rel is PC's internal symbiotic lifeform.




Ah-hah! Conjoined Rel Myslexia!

 -- N


----------



## Sandain (Jun 22, 2007)

I would like to meet the Jester.  His are my favorite story hours and have influenced my games a lot.  Closes seconds are PirateCat, Wizardru and Jollydoc for the same reasons.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 22, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> That was a little more information than is absolutely necessary.





Don't hate him cause he's dupliful.




			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> Ah-hah! Conjoined Rel Myslexia!
> 
> -- N





Zack Braff will be hosting the telethon.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 22, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> That's a fair trade. Mmm, lunchtime!
> 
> - - -
> 
> ...



I have, there is - and once you meet them in person, there really is no way to confuse them after that.


----------



## nerfherder (Sep 26, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Heh!  That was my thought, too.
> 
> But the answer that will result in me coming to Gencon this year is:
> Buttercup
> ...



And I managed to meet all of them except hong.


----------



## kiznit (Sep 26, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> You always meet them at the same time.  Rel is PC's internal symbiotic lifeform.



"Quaid! Find... the reactor!"


----------



## Rel (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> You always meet them at the same time.  Rel is PC's internal symbiotic lifeform.




Hey!  I'm tellin' PC that you said that...3 months ago...

I should start paying attention to crap around here.


----------



## kiznit (Sep 27, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Hey!  I'm tellin' PC that you said that...3 months ago...
> 
> I should start paying attention to crap around here.



Must be hard to track what's going on from inside that basket.


----------

